# Cafe Entre Amis



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

I haven't lost all my marbles yet but there's a small hole in the bag somewhere. With some help from another gamer I was able to get the sound restored on my gaming laptop. I donated my van to Wheels for Wishes for the Make a Wish kids. And I made the decision to eliminate as much negativity in my life as possible. I'm not interested in people or things that make me feel bad and I'm no longer willing to tolerate it. I have enough going on in my life right now that I'm not allowing anything else in. If that means ignoring people a little more aggressively then so be it. I don't think anyone should have to be forced to put up with unkindness.

I'm also done discussing anything Covid related. I get enough of it at work. It's a subject that has caused so much fighting that I just don't wanna participate anymore. I will leave everyone to their opinions and their notions and just hope for the best I guess. 

I had a few days off. I go back to work tomorrow. We still have no applicants for cooks. I've pondered looking at other departments to see if there was anything I could do that might interest me. Not sure if anything is available at this time. I've pondered quitting too but, not sure what I would do for work. I don't have enough qualifications for any of the work at home jobs so that's out. I'm just working on mustering up the strength each day to keep showing up. *Shrugs*

Have an awesome day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice to see you, welcome home!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice to see you, welcome home!


Good to see you too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

Just sitting down to lunch. It's 2 PM here and we are under heat advisories for the next couple days. I had to put the a/c on 78* or it will just run and run. I've got the house darkened as well.

I need to cut my hair again tonight. It's getting shaggy. LOL!

My checkbook is beginning to notice the difference in grocery prices now. My bill just keeps getting higher. I try to buy in bulk so I don't have to buy as often. That's starting to become a bit of a challenge. I hate not feeling comfy enough to go in and do my own shopping. 

I have found several forums and other places I've been participating at. They seem to be ok except for a couple of them. I try to stay away from threads that are controversial anymore. I am currently working on an Alice In Wonderland theme for my Animal Crossing game island. There are many very creative people out there. I have found designs for lots of lovely things to add to my island. This morning I found a small butterfly shaped pond. It's adorable!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2021)

There is nothing worse than having to hold the hand of another gamer that doesn't understand what server maintenance is. 

They are updating our Switches again. I don't know about the times they give cuz they never seem to jive with others because of the time difference. I believe ours will start in a few min. and go for an hr. Looks like a good time to eat dinner. LOL!

I decided to make a COVID memorial on my island for all those who have lost their lives to the virus or due to being on the front lines caring for those with it. Might as well make a game with some substance. Maybe I'll make a church too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

~Yawns~ Getting ready for my second cup of coffee. Got a day off so I might order pizza. I'm toying with the big box dinner if it's available. 

Still waiting on this gal they supposedly hired to take my place in the kitchen. Still enjoying the misery of being in the kitchen. Coworkers are getting more hateful every day. I finally said the hell with it and quit talking to people. I say good morning and that's about it. 

continued:
Did a little wash and got the pizza ordered. It will be here soon. Gonna spend the afternoon playing video games.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

Look at this pizza! It's like a pizza suitcase! LOL!


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

HaHaHa....Oh, you shouldn't have said "Pizza". Now I want one. I like getting a cheap Thin Crust Pepperoni with nothing else on it except cheese and sauce. Then I add fresh mushrooms, spinach (or kale), red onions, and my favorite "Bella Vitano Sartori Merlot Cheese" that I get from Costco. Half glass of "Storypoint Cabernet" (California wine) and I'm good to go!! Yours looks DEElish!

Good to see you're back with a focus to surround yourself with positivity...I like that goal...and I love the happy cat pic lol


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

it's called the big box dinner. i saw it and said holy sh*t when the guy delivered it lol.


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

Laughing so hard at "Pizza Suitcase"


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

lol i don't know if i can get the box in the fridge.

update:
box wouldn't fit. had to transfer pizza to pans. lol!


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

No, you just take out all the shelves out, place the huge pizza box in there, and then throw everything else back in all willy-nilly lol

Okay, seriously, lay down a big piece of saran wrap or aluminum foil, or wax paper, or parchment paper, on the counter. Lay down and stack the pizza pieces facing each other until you you end up with is just the crust showing. Then just wrap'em up


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

They're good. They're in 2 pans covered with foil. I left the little thingies in the middle to keep the foil from sinking onto it. LOL


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2021)

Save me a crust from a corner, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

timoc said:


> Save me a crust from a corner, Marci.


LOL! I have several.


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2021)

I'm not greedy, Marci,  just the one will do nicely, but if you are twisting my arm, OK, I'll have the four corners.......have you got any lemonade?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

timoc said:


> I'm not greedy, Marci,  just the one will do nicely, but if you are twisting my arm, OK, I'll have the four corners.......have you got any lemonade?


no. i have sweet tea.


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2021)

Lovely, goodnight.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

timoc said:


> Lovely, goodnight.


Night Timoc


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2021)

Nighty Night Timoc and Marci


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2021)

Night Lara

Well I thought my sound issues were fixed on the other computer. Everything was fine until they forced 2 more updates on me. Now I have no sound again. I'm done with Microsoft. ~Sighs & rolls eyes~


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2021)

~Wanders in with coffee in hand~

I watched God Bless the Broken Road last night on PureFlix. It was good but kind of a tearjerker. Life doesn't come without struggles or mistakes just cuz you're a Christian. I've been struggling more as of late. Sometimes it's hard to see the blessings through all the chaos. Just like it's sometimes hard to hear what God is saying through all the noise of life. I try to just get up each day and put my trust in him and keep going. 

A coworker that doesn't like me much does sometimes reach out to me about things that trouble her. She divorced last year and she's had a tough go of it. She asked me yesterday how a person can not be bitter about the stuff that's gone wrong in their life. I told her that bitterness isn't gonna change the past or fix the future. Sometimes if you keep dragging that luggage around it's gonna just drag you to the ground with it. God helps us carry our load of troubles but we hafta be willing to let him take hold of it.

Lately I've just been very sad and discouraged about a lot of things that leave me wondering when he will come for us. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm the evening cook today. We have this one lead that no matter what I do he finds one thing to nitpick every day. I get so tired of it. I'm to the point where I just wanna say ok and move on. He's never gonna give up so why bother putting in the extra effort? It hardly seems worth it. He's never satisfied. He doesn't pick at the others the way he picks at me. I don't understand it. I just think it's stupid. I do crap now on purpose just to irritate him since he won't leave me be. ~evil grin~

It's been fairly hot here this month. But fall is right around the corner. I don't know what they'll do if the temps continue to climb in the summer months. The air conditioners aren't managing to keep things cool without lots of struggle as it is. 

Today I have to bake off cube steak with gravy over it for supper and bake turkeys for tomorrow nights supper at work. Our patient count has stayed reasonably low but 1/4 of them are Covid patients.We are seeing approx. 50 new cases a day. Most of which are unvaccinated. They are working to get boosters approved for everyone. If they do I'll be taking one. 

I put in for a vacation in Oct. It was all that was left available. Hopefully they won't take them away from us again this year.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

Good morning. 

I'm presently waiting for the tow truck to get here and haul my van off to auction for the Make A Wish kids. I think from now on this is how I will let go of old cars. I like the fact that this money will be used to enrich what's left of the life of a dying child.

Once they come take the van I can move my car into the driveway. Then I'm gonna take the clippers to my hair again. I pushed the blade out farther and now my hair feels too long so I'm gonna hit it again. I'm still having troubles with shaping the sides around my ears but I'm not ready to give up just yet. If I can't manage to get it figured out then I plan to let grow back out to shoulder length with my bangs of course. I look stupid without bangs. Or fringe or whatever you wanna call it. 

I might be purchasing a used Switch Lite from a coworker because he doesn't need it anymore. If he decides to sell it then I'm gonna buy it. I've been itching to have another Switch anyway. I would like to make it an island where I design all my own stuff and have some other themes that I don't normally see done. I'd like an armed services section with a memorial to vets. And a rural theme. Not sure what else. 

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2021)

I just got done watching my van go off to it's greater glory on the back end of a tow truck. At least it won't be for nothing. For some reason I get kinda attached to my vehicles. Not sure why. Now my parking space in the driveway is open so I put the Escort in there. My van was sharing company for the drive with a vehicle that was an insurance claim. Apparently the owner was driving through a neighborhood in town and was shot while driving it. The tow driver said there was blood everywhere in it. The things people do to each other.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 20, 2021)

I pretty much feel like my avatar this morning. My coworkers better buckle up for safety today. LMAO! I hate working. I hate most people. Not all people. Just an awful lot of them. I wish I had the stomach to be an alcoholic. Drunk chatting might be more amusing. Maybe not for you all.   

Another scorcher today to add to the fun. Fish on the menu for lunch. Spaghetti for supper. I'm debating on making myself some tuna salad when I get home. We'll see.

Lungs are crap today. Not sure why. Oh here's why...
Ragweed: Moderate
Mold: High
Dust & Dander: Extreme

Chow for now!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

Good morning! *she says at 1:15 PM* 

Been on a lot of sites today chatting so been a little busy. Having coffee and made a couple polls on some other sites to invite people to be part of naming my new island that I will have on this other Switch I bought off one of my coworkers. Got it new for cheap. I like cheap. I upgraded my Nintendo Online service so I can make this new island and have the characters on both Switches be able to run back and forth to each others islands in local play. That way if I'm on a treasure island with one character and see something I need for the other I can grab it then and then deliver it. Can't do that with a single acct. anymore. It saves time. So I'm gonna rebuild my spooky goth island. Should be fun. 

End of the month and we'll supposedly have new people coming in to learn to cook. Thank God cuz my patience is so thin right now. I just clamp down on my tongue and try to grin and bear it. Every day we get more and more disposable trays which means more Covid patients. A third of patients are Covid so this is a little scary. Had another death last night too.

Later gators!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

You know you're getting old when you start seeing more people you know in the obituaries.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You know you're getting old when you start seeing more people you know in the obituaries.


Awwww, you're still a young-un.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Awwww, you're still a young-un.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 24, 2021)

When are you getting your booster?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> When are you getting your booster?


whenever they let us know they're available to us. we get them free at work. they usually mass email us and let us know.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2021)

Been a long day. I'm achy and tired. Our labor and delivery dept is full. The ER is on overflow right now. They ran out of beds and so they have them in the hall in the ER. They're waiting for rooms to open up. Not enough nursing staff to care for them all so they wait. I am concerned about how much worse this is gonna get. Our ER isn't that big so this could be a problem. Plus there was another death today. That's 3 this week. Or maybe 4. I can't keep track. We're hot, tired, cranky and ready to choke each other in our dept. I'm having to stand up to eat my dinner in the evenings because I keep falling asleep while eating. And there's no end in sight because people just can't bear to get vaccinated and wear a mask and stay the hell home. It's pathetic.


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2021)

Is there only one hospital in your city?  A full ER and 1/3 of patients being Covid.  That’s bad.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2021)

Jules said:


> Is there only one hospital in your city?  A full ER and 1/3 of patients being Covid.  That’s bad.


Yes just one here. We have a Tony's Pizza Event Center. I would guess if things were to get totally out of hand they would set up a field hospital there. A neighboring town has been having trouble getting oxygen to it's hospital so things are starting to happen here.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2021)

Good morning. It's finally my weekend off. Gonna be another triple digit weekend. I have to go out later and check the oil in the car. I might wait till closer to dark when it's cooled off some. When the oil isn't boiling in the car already. LMBO!

We have a river festival coming up in our town. I am saddened by this because I know it will only bring more Covid to us at work. And more death. It is sad that people care more about having fun than about human life. But this is the world we live in today. A world of hateful and selfish people. I guess when they're on their deathbeds perhaps then they'll understand. Or when a loved one is dying and they can't go see them to say goodbye. Maybe then they'll understand. Or maybe they just won't care. Our world is a very cold and hard place to live. Thankfully it won't last forever. I long for the day when I can go home to Jesus. For now all I can do is do the best I can to live my life for him.  I just wish sometimes he would make this life a little more joyful.​


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2021)

This nearly did me in.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2021)

Last night while trying to do some stuff with a couple accts I support on Facebook and trying to get help with one of them I was very abruptly locked out of my acct with a message of strange activity. I tried all their crap to get back in and nothing happened. No code was texted to me. I tried resetting password. Nada. I even made 2 new accts. Nada. After an hr and a half I finally said the hell with it. They sent me an email saying I had done something that was against their community standard. I didn't know asking for help with something was against community standard. The email said you need to contact us to get your acct unlocked. I emailed them back and told them they could shove their community standard where the sun don't shine. I have other alternatives for my gaming stuff but they're less desirable. I don't understand why facebook is so user unfriendly and why they don't check to see if it's you first before they slam the door in your face and fix it so you can't get back in. But whatever. They now have one less user.

I need to order groceries but waiting for the rain to stop. It's like pouring right now. I just looked at the weather forecast. Supposed to storm most of the day so I'm probably just gonna order pizza. *SMH & sighing*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 30, 2021)

Lots of the festivals around here are being cancelled.    It’s a no-win situation b/c income for independent artisans and towns will be impacted but what’s the alternative?  

I stayed home this six-days-off… bored at times but better than spreading or being exposed to the virus.

I hope you get some relief from the heat soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Lots of the festivals around here are being cancelled.    It’s a no-win situation b/c income for independent artisans and towns will be impacted but what’s the alternative?
> 
> I stayed home this six-days-off… bored at times but better than spreading or being exposed to the virus.
> 
> I hope you get some relief from the heat soon.


Girl I hope we get some relief from Covid soon! *HUGS*


----------



## katlupe (Aug 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Last night while trying to do some stuff with a couple accts I support on Facebook and trying to get help with one of them I was very abruptly locked out of my acct with a message of strange activity. I tried all their crap to get back in and nothing happened. No code was texted to me. I tried resetting password. Nada. I even made 2 new accts. Nada. After an hr and a half I finally said the hell with it. They sent me an email saying I had done something that was against their community standard. I didn't know asking for help with something was against community standard. The email said you need to contact us to get your acct unlocked. I emailed them back and told them they could shove their community standard where the sun don't shine. I have other alternatives for my gaming stuff but they're less desirable. I don't understand why facebook is so user unfriendly and why they don't check to see if it's you first before they slam the door in your face and fix it so you can't get back in. But whatever. They now have one less user.
> 
> I need to order groceries but waiting for the rain to stop. It's like pouring right now. I just looked at the weather forecast. Supposed to storm most of the day so I'm probably just gonna order pizza. *SMH & sighing*
> 
> View attachment 181009


That's fakebook for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2021)

katlupe said:


> That's fakebook for you.


i got back on but had to get a different acct again. so that's 3. lol! if i get locked out again i will likely just not go back. i guess they've been doing that to a lot of users and a lot have left.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2021)

Note to self: No more looking at colonoscopy threads.  I will never be able to unsee that.

Having a little lunch and preparing to start a new video game called Fortnite. It's a battle royale style shooter game that's not gory. When you die you just fall apart basically. Kind of like in Splatoon. You disintegrate and turn into a pile of clothing and or tools. I'm looking at different aspects of gameplay cuz this is one game I don't wanna go into blind.

It's boiling hot outside. I'm in the a/c thankfully. I have to do the early shift tomorrow and Sat. Not sure what next weeks schedule looks like yet. I pick up my new schedule tomorrow. I got a feeling I'm still gonna be stuck in the kitchen for a bit yet. One of the new people they hired to cook called in her first day and may not be back.  This weekend will be a mess cuz they've got one cook doing the grill cook position for the evening shift and the way she is...it's gonna be a crappy day.

Here's some pics from my Animal Crossing island:

Had a game streamer visiting this day.



my wonderland area and one of my villagers reading in it. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm momentarily suffering from creator block on my game. I may hafta start over.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 7, 2021)

well i started over on my animal crossing but frankly i'm just not in the mood for it at the moment. i might pick it up again later. i spent most of the day attempting to play fortnite. found a couple people to form a squad and had a little fun. now it's time for a snack and i might go play something else.


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey!
Would you consider playing .IO games?


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 7, 2021)

@CAKCy i don't see anything that would interest me. ty though.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 7, 2021)

i managed to get into a small squad on Fortnite and got my second actual kill. LOL! and i didn't die!! i know how to use my medical kit now and i got some sort of thing that allows me to turn into a potted plant. lol!!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2021)

Eating lunch before I go play video games. I'm off the weekend.

Starting to struggle with the effects of Covid on everyone and everything. This week two people in our town hung themselves from trees in their yard. This horrifies me to think I might see someone swingin from one on the way home from work. One wasn't far from where I live. This is partly why I'm glad I don't go out. I will take hiding in the house any day over seeing someone hanging from a tree.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Eating lunch before I go play video games. I'm off the weekend.
> 
> Starting to struggle with the effects of Covid on everyone and everything. This week two people in our town hung themselves from trees in their yard. This horrifies me to think I might see someone swingin from one on the way home from work. One wasn't far from where I live. This is partly why I'm glad I don't go out. I will take hiding in the house any day over seeing someone hanging from a tree.


Oh My Gosh, @MarciKS ... how horrifying!!!  So sad.  ::hugs::


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Eating lunch before I go play video games. I'm off the weekend.
> 
> Starting to struggle with the effects of Covid on everyone and everything. This week two people in our town hung themselves from trees in their yard. This horrifies me to think I might see someone swingin from one on the way home from work. One wasn't far from where I live. This is partly why I'm glad I don't go out. I will take hiding in the house any day over seeing someone hanging from a tree.


Oh, You poor sweet lady!  All I can do is pray for you and send you good thoughts!
I wish I could help you!
You sound EXHAUSTED!  I mean REALLY, REALLY EXHAUSTED!
Where ARE you?  Are you in the continental United States?


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2021)

it's getting so i don't want to leave the house.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it's getting so i don't want to leave the house.


I do not blame you one bit.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I do not blame you one bit.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 12, 2021)

trying to decide what i want for dinner. hmm....

i hafta work early. spent the day unloading a bunch of my animal crossing stuff. i'm gonna start completely over later on. i just haven't been in the mood for the game. fortnite is down till tomorrow for the next season update so i'm gonna play me some splatoon after dinner.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 16, 2021)

My mother fell in the shower yesterday and they set her wrist and then splinted it and then she went into surgery a couple hrs ago for a plate and some pins in it.  With her RA the doc wanted to try to keep from breaking again.  She reached out to break her fall so she wouldn't hit her head and her wrist broke the opposite direction.  Dad just called and said she doing ok so I'm very relieved.

I got a toe that cracked when I was cleaning at work Mon. and it's swollen and hurts.  I keep forgetting to plant one foot down before trying to get up off one knee.  I'm using the top of my foot as leverage and last time it was my ankle.

So far today I made some avatars for Halloween for some of the ladies from a women's forum I go to. I'm getting ready to go play Fortnite here in a bit.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 16, 2021)

Have a good day, @MarciKS .


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 16, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh, You poor sweet lady!  All I can do is pray for you and send you good thoughts!
> I wish I could help you!
> You sound EXHAUSTED!  I mean REALLY, REALLY EXHAUSTED!
> Where ARE you?  Are you in the continental United States?


We're all exhausted and burnt out and we're not even direct care.  I hate to think what those poor nurses and docs are going through.  We have enough of a shortage that one of the ER nurses worked a 36 hr shift because there was nobody to call in. 

We appreciate the prayers believe me.  People's behavior right now is not to be trusted.  Some of them are on the edge of ending up in our behavioral health unit.  I don't know how these other places can manage seeing all the bodies they're seeing in one day compared to a week here.  It's like being in two separate lives.  One life is Covid and the other life isolation.  It's difficult to go to work and face all this every day and find out coworkers are getting sick with it and then trying to come home and live a normal life.  I have trouble reckoning all this in my head.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> My mother fell in the shower yesterday and they set her wrist and then splinted it and then she went into surgery a couple hrs ago for a plate and some pins in it.  With her RA the doc wanted to try to keep from breaking again.  She reached out to break her fall so she wouldn't hit her head and her wrist broke the opposite direction.  Dad just called and said she doing ok so I'm very relieved.
> 
> I got a toe that cracked when I was cleaning at work Mon. and it's swollen and hurts.  I keep forgetting to plant one foot down before trying to get up off one knee.  I'm using the top of my foot as leverage and last time it was my ankle.
> 
> So far today I made some avatars for Halloween for some of the ladies from a women's forum I go to. I'm getting ready to go play Fortnite here in a bit.


@MarciKS

Injured toes can hurt like the devil. You have my sympathy.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> My mother fell in the shower yesterday and they set her wrist and then splinted it and then she went into surgery a couple hrs ago for a plate and some pins in it.  With her RA the doc wanted to try to keep from breaking again.  She reached out to break her fall so she wouldn't hit her head and her wrist broke the opposite direction.  Dad just called and said she doing ok so I'm very relieved.
> 
> I got a toe that cracked when I was cleaning at work Mon. and it's swollen and hurts.  I keep forgetting to plant one foot down before trying to get up off one knee.  I'm using the top of my foot as leverage and last time it was my ankle.
> 
> So far today I made some avatars for Halloween for some of the ladies from a women's forum I go to. I'm getting ready to go play Fortnite here in a bit.


Sorry to hear about ur mom’s wrist, Marci but I’m glad it wasn’t her head.  And broken toes are n joke when you are on ur feet all day.  
Take care my friend


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> @MarciKS
> 
> Injured toes can hurt like the devil. You have my sympathy.


I've been soaking it in ice cold water.  I start with room temp.  Then add a little ice pack.  Wait a little bit and add another little ice pack.  Probably soak it for like an hr.  The swelling went down a bit and it hurts a little less.  

Mother was in recovery around 1 and dad called around 3:30 to say she was fine and they were home.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 16, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Sorry to hear about ur mom’s wrist, Marci but I’m glad it wasn’t her head.  And broken toes are n joke when you are on ur feet all day.
> Take care my friend


I didn't break it. It just popped funny when I was on my knees cleaning a table and then I think I just aggravated it by how I got off the floor.  I'll soak again later.  It will probably be even better tomorrow.  When I get up it pops back into place a little here and a little there.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2021)

Hola!  Good afternoon!  I got my dishes done and I'm sitting down to lunch before I go play some more Fortnite today.  Today's dinner consists of a bologna sandwich served with a slice of american cheese and a side of bacon ranch Suddenly Salad.  To drink there's a tall glass of ice cold sweet tea. 

I got to thinking about what life was like years ago and I miss those days.  Life is too chaotic and too confusing anymore.  I often find myself overwhelmed to the point where I want nothing to do with it. People frustrate me with some of their unnecessary drama and downright theatrics.  People nitpick and tattle over stupid petty things just to get someone in trouble cuz they're mad at them.  WTH is wrong with everyone?  When did normal disappear and crazy take over?  Can't blame the pandemic for this because this started long before the pandemic came knocking on our doors.  I think the media just makes matters worse on purpose.  They want people to feed on their drama so they'll stay tuned but they're doing more harm than good.  I try to stay clear of it.  I view some things just to stay informed but other than that...I refuse to subject myself to this frenzy the media has created.  

People at work are acting like total nut jobs and it's making it very difficult to get through the day without choking the life out of someone.  LOL!  It reminds me of grade school.  The office is where the teachers are and the kitchen has become the school playground where it's every man for themselves.  Bullies run amuck and the rest of us have to survive it.  There's occasional fights and the one that starts it never gets in trouble.  Just the ones who defended themselves.  

I don't know how I keep from going crackers with all this to deal with every day.  Thank God for hobbies!  They're the only thing keeping me moderately sane right now.  There's only so much jabbing a person can take before they turn on someone and unleash their rage.  I hollered at a coworker Tues. because he'd been on my behind all week and he was being ridiculously unreasonable and I just went off.  I had to walk away to keep from blowing completely up.  I'm sure I will get dragged to the principals office for the 3rd time in a week because these people are babies.  I spend all my time having to defend my actions and my words because I work with babies who don't know what normal behavior is because they spend their lives inside their phones.  Makes me wanna tell them to pull their head out once in a while and take a look around at life and at others.  Sheesh!

This week I've been getting into trouble for not doing stuff that was someone else's job to do.  Or fellow coworkers failing to do something that resulted in me not completing tasks because I was unaware they needed doing.  However those folks are golden and end up being employees of the month. Seriously?  Life has become one big joke anymore.  

I no longer understand or care.  Sadly I just go through the motions and do my best to survive each day.  And when people ask why I never seem to be having a good day at work it's not like I can tell them it's because they make me miserable with their BS every day.  That would be rude.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2021)

Well I'm getting slaughtered in my video game but man is it fun! There was some kind of dinosaur thing...a velociraptor. They're creepy as hell. And hard to kill. Glad it's not a gory game. I die a lot. LMAO!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 25, 2021)

Trying to manage a bout of depression that seems to have settled in recently. So it's been pretty quiet at my place. It's my weekend off so I'm just hangin around. Got dishes to do. Pizza to eat. Coffee to drink. Video games to play. It's all good.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 25, 2021)

Hope you have a good week-end and beat that depression. Life sometimes gets us down, but we can't give in to it. I have had one of those weeks too.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Trying to manage a bout of depression that seems to have settled in recently. So it's been pretty quiet at my place. It's my weekend off so I'm just hangin around. Got dishes to do. Pizza to eat. Coffee to drink. Video games to play. It's all good.


@MarciKS,
You deserve a nice quiet weekend to kick back and forget the nonsense of your workplace. That would drive any of us up the wall in short order.

Enjoy your coffee and pizza, and may you be the "master" of your video games this weekend.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Trying to manage a bout of depression that seems to have settled in recently. So it's been pretty quiet at my place. It's my weekend off so I'm just hangin around. Got dishes to do. Pizza to eat. Coffee to drink. Video games to play. It's all good.


((Hugs)) @MarciKS ! .  Hope it’s a rejuvenating weekend


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> @MarciKS,
> You deserve a nice quiet weekend to kick back and forget the nonsense of your workplace. That would drive any of us up the wall in short order.
> 
> Enjoy your coffee and pizza, and may you be the "master" of your video games this weekend.


You are so awesome. LOL!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You are so awesome. LOL!


You are so right.  He is!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 25, 2021)

well i managed an accomplishment today. i found a video on youtube from this guy who showed what his game settings were in fortnite on his switch lite. i changed mine to those settings. lost the first game because a couple of the settings weren't right for me. went back and changed those few back and went back into another solo challenge. i managed to place 17th, with one kill and evaded a bounty that was on me. lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this crap is sooooooo much fun!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 185746


this one makes me think of patsy cline. lmao!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 26, 2021)

i spent the day working on clearing my island and starting to get villagers moved so i can get started on my new island design. plus i played a little fortnite and moved my overwatch game from one console to the other. i need to go into splatoon 2 and adjust my motion settings so i can work with it better. i hate the gyroscopes in these games. they make your gameplay look like you're a manic gunman. watch 3 streamers who have live gameplay of fortnite going so i can learn. it's been pretty fun.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i spent the day working on clearing my island and starting to get villagers moved so i can get started on my new island design. plus i played a little fortnite and moved my overwatch game from one console to the other. i need to go into splatoon 2 and adjust my motion settings so i can work with it better. i hate the gyroscopes in these games. they make your gameplay look like you're a manic gunman. watch 3 streamers who have live gameplay of fortnite going so i can learn. it's been pretty fun.


I don't know anything about games but it sounds like you are enjoying yourself. Glad you are having fun. Hope you are having a nice week.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 9, 2021)

just dropping in for a sec. getting ready to get some lunch. hope you're all well. 

i've been working a lot and then this week was vacation. we've got people out sick that may have covid. i'm sure they tried to call me in but my phone is off and will remain off till sunday evening. 

my mother fell in the shower recently and had to have surgery with a plate and pins where she broke her wrist. she may have screwed up her shoulder and may need surgery on it again.

i've been playing video games. i got sick of the animal crossing so i gave up on that for now. i been playing some other games with more action. i found out i could get a pro controller for the switch and play it with that instead of holding the switch. one of my shooter games has improved with the new controller. i don't play the gory ones. i got a game where you're a taxi driver and the worse u drive the better. lol!

gonna go round up some lunch. y'all stay safe.


----------



## Jules (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi Marci.  Sorry about your mother’s injury.  Did you have to go help her?  Very wise move to turn off your phone!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 9, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hi Marci.  Sorry about your mother’s injury.  Did you have to go help her?  Very wise move to turn off your phone!


That was very wise indeed.

@MarciKS I am very sorry for your mother.


----------



## Lara (Oct 9, 2021)

...me too marci...I'm sorry to hear about your mother


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)

So sorry to hear about your mom falling.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2021)

Your poor Mom! I've fallen in the bathtub, and fortunately didn't break any bones, but, did it hurt! I hope she heals/recuperates well.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 10, 2021)

I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2021)

I like your avatar Marci!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 11, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I like your avatar Marci!


*grins* yours is interesting. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 14, 2021)

I have grown weary of the monthly logins to all my bill paying accts and having to fiddle with all that. I think I'm gonna go ahead and sign up for autopay on them. I had a time this morning signing up for digital banking. What a pain in the ass. During the process I got locked out of my acct while updating an old ph. number. I tried the option on site to unlock my own acct and of course it didn't work. I ended up having to call the bank. *rolls eyes* Hell I still can't get into my digital credit card acct so I can make use of rewards I'm getting. If they want people to use these things they need to make them user friendly and the crap on them needs to work. Too bad I'm not a hacker. You about damn near need to be anymore just to get into your own stuff. LMAO!

We are getting another round of new employees again. Hopefully one of these people can manage to take my place so I can go out to my full time position I've had for months but been unable to work it due to staff shortages. I want out of that kitchen. They're getting so nit picky anymore it's enough to make a person want to walk out. I think now that I'm older I'm just no longer as tolerant of all the negativity in that particular part of our dept. Mostly cuz I just don't give a sh*t anymore. As long as it gets done and gets done right and gets done on time I don't care how people get there. But you do something different than they do and OMG they throw a hissy. "We don't do things that way here." Well maybe you don't but I do. LOL! 

First they wanted the trayline done fast. Then they wanted fast and accurate. Then just accurate. Now we're back to fast and accurate again. I've pretty much given up. At this point I no longer give a crap. I've decided I'm just gonna go in and serve it and if there's 50 mistakes (that get caught at the end of the line) oh frickin well. *throws hands up* There's only so far you can push an old lady before you reach your limit. If I had more to give I would. Some days I just wanna hand them the serving utensils...take off my apron and walk out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have grown weary of the monthly logins to all my bill paying accts and having to fiddle with all that. I think I'm gonna go ahead and sign up for autopay on them. I had a time this morning signing up for digital banking. What a pain in the ass. During the process I got locked out of my acct while updating an old ph. number. I tried the option on site to unlock my own acct and of course it didn't work. I ended up having to call the bank. *rolls eyes* Hell I still can't get into my digital credit card acct so I can make use of rewards I'm getting. If they want people to use these things they need to make them user friendly and the crap on them needs to work. Too bad I'm not a hacker. You about damn near need to be anymore just to get into your own stuff. LMAO!
> 
> We are getting another round of new employees again. Hopefully one of these people can manage to take my place so I can go out to my full time position I've had for months but been unable to work it due to staff shortages. I want out of that kitchen. They're getting so nit picky anymore it's enough to make a person want to walk out. I think now that I'm older I'm just no longer as tolerant of all the negativity in that particular part of our dept. Mostly cuz I just don't give a sh*t anymore. As long as it gets done and gets done right and gets done on time I don't care how people get there. But you do something different than they do and OMG they throw a hissy. "We don't do things that way here." Well maybe you don't but I do. LOL!
> 
> First they wanted the trayline done fast. Then they wanted fast and accurate. Then just accurate. Now we're back to fast and accurate again. I've pretty much given up. At this point I no longer give a crap. I've decided I'm just gonna go in and serve it and if there's 50 mistakes (that get caught at the end of the line) oh frickin well. *throws hands up* There's only so far you can push an old lady before you reach your limit. If I had more to give I would. Some days I just wanna hand them the serving utensils...take off my apron and walk out.


Ahhhh, hoping you get your bank stuff all completed.  You can do it!

Heck, I can't remember all of my passwords.  I even have them written ~ somewhere.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Ahhhh, hoping you get your bank stuff all completed.  You can do it!
> 
> Heck, I can't remember all of my passwords.  I even have them written ~ somewhere.


Oh I got it but I had to call the bank and get help. I got one bill signed up for autopay now. Gonna work on the rest of my regular monthlies.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 14, 2021)

How's your mom, Marci?


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> How's your mom, Marci?


She's ok but when she broke her fall she re-fractured her ribs and they did a bunch of xrays and she tore her rotator cuff that they operated on last year or year before. So I won't be surprised if she needs more surgery. I'm very worried. I can't really take off work to help them right now because we're so short staffed yet. I asked them if they needed me and they said they were ok yet. They take turns taking care of each other when one is sick.


----------



## Lara (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh no. I'm sorry to hear about your mom. Thank goodness they have each other. 
Is that you in the avatar and where you work?


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 15, 2021)

Lara said:


> Oh no. I'm sorry to hear about your mom. Thank goodness they have each other.
> Is that you in the avatar and where you work?


No bless your heart. It's just an image off the net. Although I'm sure I look similar. LOL!

Mom will be ok. I'm just more worried about her getting Covid from all these trips to the hospital. She can't take the vaccine. It just scares me.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 16, 2021)

That is what I hated about working with other people. I worked as a CNA and the hardest part of the job was the whining people you work with or from other shifts who work on your unit. I had one job where we worked as a team and it was great but that is not always the case. Probably management is the real cause wanting it done fast and accurate. I can see the accurate part but why so fast that it is not accurate? Creates too much stress for you, which you do not need. I hope they get a new employee for you soon.


----------



## Lara (Oct 16, 2021)

Good morning Marci. New information is coming in about these shots. Booster shots are now available but they're now saying that not everyone needs them. I don't know the particulars but I don't blame anyone for any decision they choose to make. Each person has they're own reasons, it's complicated, and some are very valid...like your mom in her frail condition.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> Good morning Marci. New information is coming in about these shots. Booster shots are now available but they're now saying that not everyone needs them. I don't know the particulars but I don't blame anyone for any decision they choose to make. Each person has they're own reasons, it's complicated, and some are very valid...like your mom in her frail condition.


the doc won't let her get them because of her RA and all of her meds she takes and the lengthy list of stuff she's allergic to.  otherwise she would.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 18, 2021)

Hello! How is everyone doing? How was your day?

I spent half of it sleeping. The other half playing video games. I have the early shift all this week except for one day when I'm in the cafeteria IF no one calls in sick. 

Finding some nice people to play Fortnite with and gradually getting a little better at the game. I still can't shoot for crap. LOL! I will just continue to tweak the settings till I find what works for me. I try not to make anymore noise than I have to. It helps me last longer and this evening I was able to sneak up on someone. Had I used my in game pistol I might have had him. *Cracks up laughing* I guess the stealthier I am the more difficult the lobbies I get placed in to play in. Oh goodie. *Rolls eyes* 

I restarted my Animal Crossing game because there's some pretty cool things coming in the last free update we get. So I'm looking forward to that. 

Payday is coming and I think I have a couple more bills coming in this month yet. I think I'm gonna try to go to the grocery store next weekend. We'll see. 

Fall is slowly creeping in. Won't be long and winter will be slapping us in the face here. LMBO! I hope it won't be as bad as predicted. It's difficult enough to get around in the winter. All the ice we usually get is a real hassle. 

I received my Pfizer booster the 7th of Oct. and my arm hurt a little that evening. On Friday I had a mild fever off and on all day. Arm kinda sore all day. By evening my fever got a little worse and went to 100. An hour or so later I was chilled and aching and it had gone to 102. That was the worst of it. Arm hurt for 3 days. I did notice upon returning to work that things tasted kinda funny. I assumed it was from the vaccine. I do however think my taste buds may be changing though too.

Have a great week!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hello! How is everyone doing? How was your day?
> 
> I spent half of it sleeping. The other half playing video games. I have the early shift all this week except for one day when I'm in the cafeteria IF no one calls in sick.
> 
> ...


Glad you found some folks to enjoy til ur game with and that your skills are improving.  When my boys were teens, they tried to teach me some simple games and finally gave up, lol. I couldn’t even figure out how to make the man turn a corner …. He just kept walking into the wall 

I hope you have a lovely fall … enjoy the beautiful weather!


----------



## Lara (Oct 19, 2021)

You sound so happy Marci when sharing about the games you play and new friends  
It was a fascinating read because I hear bits and pieces of these games but have never heard as much as you shared and in detail. Your reaction to the Pfizer Booster got scary but I'm glad you're okay now. Have your tastebuds returned to normal yet?


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 19, 2021)

Lara said:


> You sound so happy Marci when sharing about the games you play and new friends
> It was a fascinating read because I hear bits and pieces of these games but have never heard as much as you shared and in detail. Your reaction to the Pfizer Booster got scary but I'm glad you're okay now. Have your tastebuds returned to normal yet?


My video games and my time I spend listening to my church services are the only escape I get from this awful life right now. 

I've had a 102 fever before. Don't care for them. But to me that's minor compared to what could happen. It's not that big of a deal really. The taste buds are still a bit off but otherwise ok. It left a metallic taste in my mouth the first few days.

~*~

Alright I gotta get going to work. Have a good one all!


----------



## katlupe (Oct 25, 2021)

Just saying hello to you today, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 26, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Just saying hello to you today, Marci!
> View attachment 191018


 Hi


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 27, 2021)

Open enrollment for our health insurance at work is just around the corner. And it's going up $3.00 every pay period. So it will be taking our raises we just recently got. I don't even know why we bother getting excited about raises when they always take it away with higher costs on something else. We're basically no better off.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Open enrollment for our health insurance at work is just around the corner. And it's going up $3.00 every pay period. So it will be taking our raises we just recently got. I don't even know why we bother getting excited about raises when they always take it away with higher costs on something else. We're basically no better off.


@MarciKS i hope at least it’s good insurance !   Hagd friend!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2021)

Time for a road trip.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Open enrollment for our health insurance at work is just around the corner. And it's going up $3.00 every pay period. So it will be taking our raises we just recently got. I don't even know why we bother getting excited about raises when they always take it away with higher costs on something else. We're basically no better off.


That is what will happen when my Social Security goes up in January. My rent will go up nearly the same amount as the increase.


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 27, 2021)

katlupe said:


> That is what will happen when my Social Security goes up in January. My rent will go up nearly the same amount as the increase.


yeah there's just no gettin ahead


----------



## MarciKS (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Oct 31, 2021)

I find it both amusing and irritating that folks here are *still *fighting over Covid and masks and distancing and vaccines after 2 years. LOL! My God! Grow the hell up. 

Many many many times they've stated that these vaccines weren't a cure just simply a way to keep it from being so severe that one needed to be hospitalized or risk absolute death. The vaccines have done what was expected. And yes...some have had terrible reactions to them just like any other vaccine and they've gotten terribly sick or died. It happens. You have a choice...either take the damn shot and risk dying or don't take the damn shot and die anyway. But for the love of God, must you people argue this crap into the ground? WTH is wrong with everyone? Nothin but a bunch of whiny ass babies naggin and nitpickin all the way to the grave. Good luck to you all. Peace out! 

@MrPants I'll be watching your thread. Feel free to email whenever.

To the rest of y'all...this is actually it. I won't be back. If you guys want my email ask Pecos for it. 

Katlupe I will contintue to read your blog and your diary.

Pecos...I love you. You and Helen are amazing. See you in email.

@drifter I'm gonna message you my email if you wanna talk about what happens when we die. love ya!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I find it both amusing and irritating that folks here are *still *fighting over Covid and masks and distancing and vaccines after 2 years. LOL! My God!


Is this why you're leaving Marci?


----------



## drifter (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you, Ms Marci. Think I'll let it be a surprise. You've been a good friend.


----------



## Jules (Nov 1, 2021)

@MarciKS   My choice was to avoid reading posts re Covid, or if I read them to avoid replying.  

No matter the topic on any site, there are always some contrarians. 

Again, I’m sorry to see you go.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 177905
> I haven't lost all my marbles yet but there's a small hole in the bag somewhere. With some help from another gamer I was able to get the sound restored on my gaming laptop. I donated my van to Wheels for Wishes for the Make a Wish kids. And I made the decision to eliminate as much negativity in my life as possible. I'm not interested in people or things that make me feel bad and I'm no longer willing to tolerate it. I have enough going on in my life right now that I'm not allowing anything else in. If that means ignoring people a little more aggressively then so be it. I don't think anyone should have to be forced to put up with unkindness.
> 
> I'm also done discussing anything Covid related. I get enough of it at work. It's a subject that has caused so much fighting that I just don't wanna participate anymore. I will leave everyone to their opinions and their notions and just hope for the best I guess.
> ...


Hello, Thanks for letting me post on your diary in order to get enough posts to private message people.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

I know many of the members here love to fight about the ins and outs of Covid and everything related. I would like to take a moment to remind everyone that no matter how you feel about the vaccines, the masks, and the distancing...none of it will matter when you get it or someone you love gets it and dies suddenly. Mom was only on the ventilator for a couple days before she left us. She was unable to get the vaccines or the antibody infusion. And the medications they had to use to try to save her life were things she couldn't really take anyway. 

The odds were stacked against her from the get go. Dad is irritated with me because I didn't come around more. If I had, he could be mourning 2 deaths right now. I'm not sorry for that. If people choose to "live their lives" because they feel they have to then so be it. I have a life but it doesn't require going out into the world and collecting virus germs as much as I possibly can. I do what I can to protect myself and others around me because it is the sensible thing to do. 

I have to walk past patients in the halls at work that have been brought in with Covid. That in itself is terrifying enough. I see the average 3 deaths a week that go by our dept to and from the morgue down the hall. I have to be surrounded by co-workers who've been God knows where doing God knows what when they're not at work and I am at risk of exposure all day every day. I feel it is my duty to help stop the spread as best I can by following the safety measures put into place. For myself as well as staff and patients and anyone else I come in contact with. I only wish others would do the same. I wish they could see it as a good thing...a life saving thing. You can't live your life if your dead. I wouldn't want to know that because of a choice I made that I caused someone's inadvertent death. 

I wish people could understand that these vaccines are here as an aide to save lives. Not to make us into guinea pigs. What happens when this thing continues to mutate to the point where there's no saving us? Then what? Will everyone cry out about it then? Then it will be too late. No vaccine is perfect. No vaccine is a cure all. All vaccines have side effects. This one is no different than any other. My father told me that back in 2001 when the SARS thing was here they were working on these vaccines back then. They simply put a rush on it now because it was a matter of life and death. They were trying to do what needed done to save our lives. I am thankful for that. Otherwise I might not be here today. 

Not everything that happens in life is some big pharma or political conspiracy. Sometimes things are just what they are. I myself don't know how anyone can feel safe going out in public unvaxxed and unmasked. To me that's far more risky than a little shot. I think the media blows stuff out of proportion on purpose just for the sake of selling it. Why else would none of the media match up?

Anyway, do yourselves a favor, give some thought to what kind of life you want for yourselves and for your loved ones. There's a special on Hulu right now called The First Wave. If you want some idea of what you'd hafta go through in the hospital if they had to vent you and you were dying. I don't want that for me if I can help it. This is as always JMO. Take it or leave it. I only ask that you think it over before you go marching out the door to go have dinner with friends or go to see a movie or travel.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 8, 2021)

I understand.

Again, I'm sorry for the passing of your mother, @MarciKS.   Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I know many of the members here love to fight about the ins and outs of Covid and everything related. I would like to take a moment to remind everyone that no matter how you feel about the vaccines, the masks, and the distancing...none of it will matter when you get it or someone you love gets it and dies suddenly. Mom was only on the ventilator for a couple days before she left us. She was unable to get the vaccines or the antibody infusion. And the medications they had to use to try to save her life were things she couldn't really take anyway.
> 
> The odds were stacked against her from the get go. Dad is irritated with me because I didn't come around more. If I had, he could be mourning 2 deaths right now. I'm not sorry for that. If people choose to "live their lives" because they feel they have to then so be it. I have a life but it doesn't require going out into the world and collecting virus germs as much as I possibly can. I do what I can to protect myself and others around me because it is the sensible thing to do.
> 
> ...


Well said Marci.  Once again I would like to say how sorry I am that you lost your mother to Covid, I can't imagine how your feeling now and how hard it will be to attend her funeral on Friday.  Will be thinking of you....hugs.

We both are fully vaccinated plus boosters.  We wear masks also while out food shopping, etc.  We still distance when indoors.  The virus is no joke, things will continue to worsen if people refuse to get vaccinated and wear masks.   I hope you can stay safe and healthy, I would be very stressed having to work in a hospital environment these days, and I feel for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well said Marci.  Once again I would like to say how sorry I am that you lost your mother to Covid, I can't imagine how your feeling now and how hard it will be to attend her funeral on Friday.  Will be thinking of you....hugs.
> 
> We both are fully vaccinated plus boosters.  We wear masks also while out food shopping, etc.  We still distance when indoors.  The virus is no joke, things will continue to worsen if people refuse to get vaccinated and wear masks.   I hope you can stay safe and healthy, I would be very stressed having to work in a hospital environment these days, and I feel for you.


*Hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

what's worse is knowing that the only thing standing between you and death may be nothing more than a shot. something so small that can mean the difference between life and death. and yet so many are so afraid of the shot their willing to risk their lives over it. some i understand can't for medical reasons. my mom was one of them. if only she had been able to she'd probably still be with us.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 8, 2021)

Marci:
I've been wondering where you were and how you were.  I am so very sorry to hear of your devastating loss.  Hugs and much love to you my friend.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well said Marci.  Once again I would like to say how sorry I am that you lost your mother to Covid, I can't imagine how your feeling now and how hard it will be to attend her funeral on Friday.  Will be thinking of you....hugs.
> 
> We both are fully vaccinated plus boosters.  We wear masks also while out food shopping, etc.  We still distance when indoors.  The virus is no joke, things will continue to worsen if people refuse to get vaccinated and wear masks.   I hope you can stay safe and healthy, I would be very stressed having to work in a hospital environment these days, and I feel for you.


if i were in direct care like the drs and nurses i don't think i could deal with it. even at a distance this thing is terrible. we often get family members in the cafeteria who are waiting for a loved one to pass away. we're all stressed. we're all tired. and none of us wants to go through another wave but alas, winter and a new variant are upon us. i wonder how much the healthcare system can take before it breaks down completely.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> if i were in direct care like the drs and nurses i don't think i could deal with it. even at a distance this thing is terrible. we often get family members in the cafeteria who are waiting for a loved one to pass away. we're all stressed. we're all tired. and none of us wants to go through another wave but alas, winter and a new variant are upon us. i wonder how much the healthcare system can take before it breaks down completely.


I don't think I could handle being a doctor or nurse during this time when Americans are not even working in a united way to stop or at least slow down this deadly virus.  I also fear collapse of our healthcare system. Even in your position, I would constantly be emotional and on the verge of crying, I doubt I could keep a position like that either.  Heartfelt thanks to all the doctors and nurses, and thanks and appreciation for you Marci, I know you work hard and really care.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I know many of the members here love to fight about the ins and outs of Covid and everything related. I would like to take a moment to remind everyone that no matter how you feel about the vaccines, the masks, and the distancing...none of it will matter when you get it or someone you love gets it and dies suddenly. Mom was only on the ventilator for a couple days before she left us. She was unable to get the vaccines or the antibody infusion. And the medications they had to use to try to save her life were things she couldn't really take anyway.
> 
> The odds were stacked against her from the get go. Dad is irritated with me because I didn't come around more. If I had, he could be mourning 2 deaths right now. I'm not sorry for that. If people choose to "live their lives" because they feel they have to then so be it. I have a life but it doesn't require going out into the world and collecting virus germs as much as I possibly can. I do what I can to protect myself and others around me because it is the sensible thing to do.
> 
> ...


Marci,
I really think that people should pay a lot of attention to your post. Your view is not hypothetical, it is close up and personal. It is reality.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

On Nov 16, 2021 my mother went to the ER for dehydration. She had been throwing up and having loose stool for days. On the 17th they had to turn back around and go back to the ER for another bag if fluids. At this point she was tested for Covid because dad already had it. She was sent home to treat the symptoms. Keep in mind she was unable to get vaxxed and unable to take the antibody infusion like dad was. He was getting ready to get his booster when he got it. Mom thought they had gotten it from hospital stays and dr appts. A couple days later they put her in their local hospital for pneumonia. A few days later as a safety precaution they shipped her out of town to a hospital that had a ventilator just in case. 

They spent days treating her with new meds they introduced to her system, older ones she had on her allergy list because they were trying to save her life. I believe on Nov 30th they placed her on a ventilator because they no longer had a choice. We weren't able to see her or talk to her because she was simply too sick. On Dec 2 her lungs began to fill with fluid. We were told around 2 pm she wasn't gonna make it. She passed away at 7:30 pm.

My heart is broken because my best friend in the entire world and the woman who made me what I am today is gone. There's a gathering this evening but it's open casket and I am not mentally stable enough to handle looking at her dead body so I have chosen to stay at the house. I've been here with dad since Sun. I'm helping him with things around the house. I've cleared out what I can in her room. I'm taking her clothes home with me and I will box them up and take them to the salvation army when I return. I will be going home Sun. to tend to my own grief. He won't let me comfort him and he isn't strong enough to comfort me. So I've been holding on to this grief all week. I will go home Sunday and deal with my own heartbreak before I return to work. Right now I just feel lost. And horribly alone.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> On Nov 16, 2021 my mother went to the ER for dehydration. She had been throwing up and having loose stool for days. On the 17th they had to turn back around and go back to the ER for another bag if fluids. At this point she was tested for Covid because dad already had it. She was sent home to treat the symptoms. Keep in mind she was unable to get vaxxed and unable to take the antibody infusion like dad was. He was getting ready to get his booster when he got it. Mom thought they had gotten it from hospital stays and dr appts. A couple days later they put her in their local hospital for pneumonia. A few days later as a safety precaution they shipped her out of town to a hospital that had a ventilator just in case.
> 
> They spent days treating her with new meds they introduced to her system, older ones she had on her allergy list because they were trying to save her life. I believe on Nov 30th they placed her on a ventilator because they no longer had a choice. We weren't able to see her or talk to her because she was simply too sick. On Dec 2 her lungs began to fill with fluid. We were told around 2 pm she wasn't gonna make it. She passed away at 7:30 pm.
> 
> My heart is broken because my best friend in the entire world and the woman who made me what I am today is gone. There's a gathering this evening but it's open casket and I am not mentally stable enough to handle looking at her dead body so I have chosen to stay at the house. I've been here with dad since Sun. I'm helping him with things around the house. I've cleared out what I can in her room. I'm taking her clothes home with me and I will box them up and take them to the salvation army when I return. I will be going home Sun. to tend to my own grief. He won't let me comfort him and he isn't strong enough to comfort me. So I've been holding on to this grief all week. I will go home Sunday and deal with my own heartbreak before I return to work. Right now I just feel lost. And horribly alone.


Marci,

I am so very sorry for the incredible pain that you are going through.

Pecos


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)

(((((Marci)))))

You're not alone, my friend.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

{{hugs}} thank you


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> On Nov 16, 2021 my mother went to the ER for dehydration. She had been throwing up and having loose stool for days. On the 17th they had to turn back around and go back to the ER for another bag if fluids. At this point she was tested for Covid because dad already had it. She was sent home to treat the symptoms. Keep in mind she was unable to get vaxxed and unable to take the antibody infusion like dad was. He was getting ready to get his booster when he got it. Mom thought they had gotten it from hospital stays and dr appts. A couple days later they put her in their local hospital for pneumonia. A few days later as a safety precaution they shipped her out of town to a hospital that had a ventilator just in case.
> 
> They spent days treating her with new meds they introduced to her system, older ones she had on her allergy list because they were trying to save her life. I believe on Nov 30th they placed her on a ventilator because they no longer had a choice. We weren't able to see her or talk to her because she was simply too sick. On Dec 2 her lungs began to fill with fluid. We were told around 2 pm she wasn't gonna make it. She passed away at 7:30 pm.
> 
> My heart is broken because my best friend in the entire world and the woman who made me what I am today is gone. There's a gathering this evening but it's open casket and I am not mentally stable enough to handle looking at her dead body so I have chosen to stay at the house. I've been here with dad since Sun. I'm helping him with things around the house. I've cleared out what I can in her room. I'm taking her clothes home with me and I will box them up and take them to the salvation army when I return. I will be going home Sun. to tend to my own grief. He won't let me comfort him and he isn't strong enough to comfort me. So I've been holding on to this grief all week. I will go home Sunday and deal with my own heartbreak before I return to work. Right now I just feel lost. And horribly alone.


((Gentle hugs))


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2021)

There is a special link between Mother and child, no matter what age.
So sad for you, Marci


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2021)

hugs for you, marci.....


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 10, 2021)

just as a side note...if any of you get covid and are able to take the antibody infusion i would strongly suggest it. dad had it done. he was over his covid in nothing flat. it is experimental unlike the vaccines. but it could mean the difference between life and death.

goodnite.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Lots to do today as I prepare for the trip home tomorrow.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 11, 2021)

(((Marci)))


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2021)

Here’s another (((Marci))).


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2021)

Thinking of you Marci .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2021)

Sincere hug from me Marci.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

I am thinking of you today, too, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Thanks girls. I feel horrible leaving dad all by himself tomorrow but, he isn't interested in me moving back to the area where I can be closer and stuff because he knows it's not financially wise for me to do so. He's concerned for my future. Last night he was crying and saying something about wishing he could've gone with her and now he was gonna be all alone. Killed me to sit there and witness that. He's lost the love of his life and there's nothing I can do to make it any better. I will simply have to let go and let him deal with it his own way.

He put on these dress shoes he hadn't worn for years and at the funeral home he thought he'd drug mud into the room. He got home and there was more of it on the carpet. We picked it up and it wasn't mud. His shoes were literally falling apart. After my brother and his wife left I looked at dad and I said "you know if mom were here she'd be laughing her ass off at the shoe situation." We both got a little chuckle out of that. It was a hard day. Not the last I'm sure. I'm gonna try to let him know if he needs me to let me know. And if he gets lonely he can always call and we can visit a little. Neither of us has been very hungry. I think it worries him because I don't talk as much as I used to. I've asked a couple people in the community if they could kinda keep an eye on him or help him with stuff if he needs it. He might not ask cuz he's stubborn.

I miss home. I miss my bed. Dad has the heat at 75 & if I didn't know better I'd swear I was melting. 
I did a little more cleaning and mailed his bills and picked up the mail and went to the store for a few things. Tomorrow I'll do the last load of wash and strip mom's bed. Then I'll make it back up & open the room back up so the cats can come in again. It's bothered the cats that mom's room is closed and someone is in there. They need to see she's not there. 

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Your dad is very fortunate to have you, in his life,
even though you don't live closer.  Plus, You sure have done some good things for him while you are there, even though neither of you can feel happy about that at the moment, but those were still great things to do.  Such as just being with him, while he let out some of his sadness.  That is priceless and will help him, even though nothing is easy now.
Also those tasks you have been doing.  Each one is something hard for him, that he doesn't need to do. Plus, he knows he wasn't alone, during this whole time.  

You do need to go home.  I am very sorry that things happened this way.  For all of you.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

The sad thing is dad & us kids were never close. We never really bonded so it's terribly awkward. I hate to say it but I'm glad I'm leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Thanks girls. I feel horrible leaving dad all by himself tomorrow but, he isn't interested in me moving back to the area where I can be closer and stuff because he knows it's not financially wise for me to do so. He's concerned for my future. Last night he was crying and saying something about wishing he could've gone with her and now he was gonna be all alone. Killed me to sit there and witness that. He's lost the love of his life and there's nothing I can do to make it any better. I will simply have to let go and let him deal with it his own way.
> 
> He put on these dress shoes he hadn't worn for years and at the funeral home he thought he'd drug mud into the room. He got home and there was more of it on the carpet. We picked it up and it wasn't mud. His shoes were literally falling apart. After my brother and his wife left I looked at dad and I said "you know if mom were here she'd be laughing her ass off at the shoe situation." We both got a little chuckle out of that. It was a hard day. Not the last I'm sure. I'm gonna try to let him know if he needs me to let me know. And if he gets lonely he can always call and we can visit a little. Neither of us has been very hungry. I think it worries him because I don't talk as much as I used to. I've asked a couple people in the community if they could kinda keep an eye on him or help him with stuff if he needs it. He might not ask cuz he's stubborn.
> 
> ...


Marci,

I think that you are a thoughtful and caring daughter.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The sad thing is dad & us kids were never close. We never really bonded so it's terribly awkward. I hate to say it but I'm glad I'm leaving tomorrow.


It's all very understandable, what you've written in these posts.  At least you can know that you tried to do some things of value while there, and you did.  Those actions don't _fix it_, but they are good.
 I hope you can feel a bit good about the fact that you made the efforts, and gave the time, to help him in ways that you could manage.  
That was also wise of you about the cats, too.  I'm glad you are going home, and to your own space and things.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The sad thing is dad & us kids were never close. We never really bonded so it's terribly awkward. I hate to say it but I'm glad I'm leaving tomorrow.


@MarciKS 

I totally understand. It was the same with us kids and Dad. 

Hopefully, there are people around for him to keep in touch with. 

Meanwhile, take care of yourself.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2021)

Pinky said:


> @MarciKS
> 
> I totally understand. It was the same with us kids and Dad.
> 
> ...


There's a few people in the community that will likely check on him when I can't be around. I love my father I just don't have anything to say to him much.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2021)

finishing up here and will be headed home soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2021)

it was difficult putting her room back the way it was and having to leave dad there and walk out of the house. he let me hug him and cry a couple times before i left. pizza hut is making dinner then i might go sleep a while.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Dec 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it was difficult putting her room back the way it was and having to leave dad there and walk out of the house. he let me hug him and cry a couple times before i left. pizza hut is making dinner then i might go sleep a while.


Bless you, @MarciKS, I know you are tired not only physically but mentally and emotionally too. .  I hope you sleep well after your supper and maybe do something nice for yourself tomorrow and the next day and the next….  Take care friend


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2021)

Please take care Marci.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

Awww, it was a hard day for both you and your Dad. Get a good sleep tonight, if you can.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2021)

i love u guys


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 12, 2021)

if i had a wish for the new year it would be that people that could would get vaccinated and wear their masks and stay home and try to stop the spread of covid and death.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

a classmate of mine lost his mother to cancer 2 days before i lost mine. a family friend was gonna come to the service friday but they had to take one of their daughters to some hospice place. she has had brain cancer for years and her sister has taken care of her the entire time. she is now getting ready to pass. 

my father's copd is so bad that he gets winded just standing or walking into another room. it's a hard thing to watch. 

i have to email him every day so he knows i'm ok. this morning he emailed back to let me know that one of the cats slept in mom's bed last night and they were both looking for me this morning. i'm so much like my mother i think it's been confusing for them. 

the lady next door has offered to take his trash to the curb for him which is nice since he has to use the car to pull it there. 

i pd. off his grocery tab the other day when i was in there. that's $300 he doesn't hafta worry about. i told him if he needed help with any other bills to let me know and i would do what i could. he just kinda laughed at me. some of the neices and nephews helped pay for mom's funeral expenses. they were pretty lofty. the expenses were for her memorial service...the casket...the cremation and the box they're putting her ashes in. we have to wait till this coming summer to place a headstone.

i slept good once i got my tea into me. woke for a bit this morning for a breathing treatment and then went back to bed. 

i watched a couple videos from our chaplain that were comforting. i think she does one a week but i'm not sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

Marci, has your father considered getting an aide in to help him a few afternoons a week? That would ease your mind as well.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Marci, has your father considered getting an aide in to help him a few afternoons a week? That would ease your mind as well.


he mentioned having someone come every so often to do some cleaning. the rest he can manage on his own. or so he says. he just has to rest in between. if it's something he needs help with he usually calls my brother since he's only 15 min away. he's very stubborn. he doesn't want help unless he asks for it and he doesn't want anyone's pity. i can understand it because i have so much of both parents in me. i think i got half of each. plus he has the cats for company so i think that will help some. it won't do me any good to worry because it won't keep him from dying one of these days. we all gotta at some point. all we can do is take it one day at a time. *shrugs* 

hope things are going well for you Rads.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

dad let me go through her things in the bedroom. i didn't really want much. i did snag the lavender hippo that is the size of a toddler that she seemed to like so much. i got some of her rings and some other things. she gave me grandma's anniversary ring when she passed and now i have mom's original wedding set. plus dad sent me home with a couple rings he bought from china years ago. sister-in-law has pierced ears and wanted mom's earrings which is fine with me. mom had some slipper socks i took. a faux fur scarf and a little knit thing to cover your ears in the winter along with a cute little stocking hat with a little bill in the front. i'm keeping her disney jacket too. i put the rest of the rings in this little decorative gold purse with a peacock on it and little blue gems on the feathers. it's maybe 2 in. x 2 in. i left all the decorative dolls because i have no place to put them and maybe dad can sell them with the cabinets.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

they're charging dad $895 just for her to lay in the coffin for 2 hrs before being cremated.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> they're charging dad $895 just for her to lay in the coffin for 2 hrs before being cremated.


That is unreal.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> That is unreal.


it's ridiculous. not to mention some of the flower arrangements were for another families funeral which means they probably got the ones for mom's funeral.


----------



## mellowyellow (Dec 13, 2021)

So sorry Marci, I don't know how you have coped through this terrible time.  I think you are an amazing woman.


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> if i had a wish for the new year it would be that people that could would get vaccinated and wear their masks and stay home and try to stop the spread of covid and death.



Yes, yes! I share that wish with you!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hope things are going well for you Rads.


Things are going pretty well, thanks.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2021)

That's a ridiculously high fee. I wish there was an alternative that didn't cost so much.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> That's a ridiculously high fee. I wish there was an alternative that didn't cost so much.


I guess that would be no viewing.....


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Things are going pretty well, thanks.


omg they're barbies? i so want those!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> That's a ridiculously high fee. I wish there was an alternative that didn't cost so much.


i hate to think what the box cost for her ashes.


----------



## Jules (Dec 13, 2021)

When we’re extremely upset they know they can convince us of anything.  So greedy.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> So sorry Marci, I don't know how you have coped through this terrible time.  I think you are an amazing woman.


i'm not doing a very good job of it


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2021)

i have lots to do today. i'd rather not but life has to go on.


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 15, 2021)

I wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your mom.   
It's shocking what the virus is doing and I hope very soon it will be under control.

Take good care of yourself and I hope you will have all the good memories to sustain you.

Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> I wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your mom.
> It's shocking what the virus is doing and I hope very soon it will be under control.
> 
> Take good care of yourself and I hope you will have all the good memories to sustain you.
> ...


thank you. i appreciate it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2021)

Today we're under a high wind and fire advisory. I hate the wind. It's hard on my asthma and COPD. 

My brother is taking pizza over to dad and having lunch with him. He seems to be doing ok so far. Me...eh. Every time I wake from a nap or from sleep I'm slapped with the reality that she's gone the minute my eyes open. Makes me wish I could stay asleep. Surely going back to work will help some. I don't know. 

People keep telling me to have a good day when I go to town cuz they don't know I'm not gonna have a good day for a while. But I play along and tell them same to you. *Shrugs*

I quit playing Animal Crossing New Horizons a while back cuz it wasn't doing anything for me at that particular time. I will pick it back up eventually. I did discover I could download and play the pocket camp version which is for a phone on my Chromebook so I got that this morning.

Still feeling kinda crappy from a sinus infection I had. If I don't feel better pretty soon I may have to go see what's going on. I've had 2 rounds of steroids and antibiotics so I don't know. I got one of those Covid at home testing kits from Amazon. There's 2 kits in it. You do one and then wait 24 - 36 hrs and do the other one. Yesterday's came out negative. If I get a positive on today's I will likely go have urgent care run one just to be sure since I had to go out among the unmasked all week.

I notice people keep saying "when this is over." While I think it's great that people are hopeful, I really don't see how this will ever be over since most are unwilling to get vaccinated and follow safety measures. At this point I'm more concerned that we may end up with a variant that will put us in a place of no return. One that we won't be able to protect ourselves against at all that will take us all down. Then people will be begging for something and it will be too late. There won't be anything. But leave it to human beings to think it's all good till it's not. 

One of these days we're gonna go from "we have our rights" to "oh shit!" When you get to the latter I hope someone will be standing there saying "I told ya so." I hope I'm wrong. I would love nothing more than to go back to pre-Covid times but, for now, I will remain hunkered down. Not out of fear but out of self preservation since I'm not stupid. I am finding hiding and not going anywhere unmasked or anywhere I don't have to go, very helpful. If this is what keeps me alive then so be it. I will take however many boosters I need to protect myself as long as my body will allow it. If one of them kills me so be it. I have a feeling dying from a shot would be far easier than dying from Covid. I've seen what these patients go through in that documentary. I sure as hell don't want that for myself. A family friend viewed my mothers body and she said you could tell she'd suffered. 

We are averaging over 200 cases a week for our county alone. Once Omicron hits KS it's hard telling what those numbers will jump to. Or what will happen at all these hospitals. We're struggling now with the Delta. The Omicron may make things 10 times worse. And yet people are just running around like it's business as usual. I know someone on FB who just left for Florida for God sake. Why? Why go and risk getting it or risk spreading it? Why? Some other poor little old lady like my mother will probably die because someone just couldn't stay home. I will never understand. Never.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Every time I wake from a nap or from sleep I'm slapped with the reality that she's gone the minute my eyes open.


I know all about that Marci; mornings were the worst. Hang in there.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Today we're under a high wind and fire advisory. I hate the wind. It's hard on my asthma and COPD.
> 
> My brother is taking pizza over to dad and having lunch with him. He seems to be doing ok so far. Me...eh. Every time I wake from a nap or from sleep I'm slapped with the reality that she's gone the minute my eyes open. Makes me wish I could stay asleep. Surely going back to work will help some. I don't know.
> 
> ...



I don't understand either.

I agree with a lot of your post, Marci, and I'm glad to see you posting.
And I know what you mean about waking up, and it's still real about your mom. 

That's upsetting that your sinuses are bothering you.  I hope all the tests are negative, and that you might start to feel a little better, physically.

That's good that your brother took pizza to your dad's for lunch.
Hang in there.  
When are you supposed to go back to work?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I don't understand either.
> 
> I agree with a lot of your post, Marci, and I'm glad to see you posting.
> And I know what you mean about waking up, and it's still real about your mom.
> ...


On Monday. By then most of the water works should be over and I'll just mostly have the sadness.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 15, 2021)

Our winds today topped out at 98 mph. We spent a couple hours with no power. I thought the wind was gonna rip the screen door off the frame. It snapped a large tree branch off the tree across the street like it was styrofoam. The house shook from the gusts. Plus it was throwing dust into the air so bad that it looked cloudy and visibility was 1/4 a mile. And people were out walking in the crap.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 16, 2021)

Turns out the wind speeds for an F1 tornado in KS are 73 - 112 mph. I shoulda been in the basement technically. Power was out for 2 hrs. Blinked on and off a couple times after that. Ribs hurt from all the coughing yesterday from all the wind and dust. Exhausted today.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2021)

Getting ready to brew some coffee and start another empty day. I'm trying to get back into my routine and keep busy. 

Still not feeling good so I've been resting as it comes. Thinking soup sounds good today.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 17, 2021)

You can't rush grief (((Marci))).


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 17, 2021)

I know Pepper. (hugs)

This is where we are right now in KS.





We already have Omicron in KS.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 18, 2021)

Morning. Still nursing a respiratory infection. Watching a little Young Sheldon. Trying to decide what to have for lunch. I think tomorrow I will call a pizza place for delivery. I'm mostly tired right now but otherwise managing ok. Gave dad a chuckle in email this morning. It's been a very quiet week. I am glad work was understanding enough to let me be off for so long. I think I'm ready to return to work on Monday. If this infection doesn't clear up I will plan on going to urgent care this week. I really don't wanna end up in the hospital. Till then just resting and taking in fluids. The cough has settled down quite a bit. Just a lot of congestion yet. Not as bad as before but, still annoying.

Did a few dishes. Having some tea with my cold medicine stuff in it. Pondering a bowl of Ramen noodles. Or a nap or both. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 8, 2022)

Still struggling with mother's death. But I no longer feel like I've got the weight of the world on my shoulders. Just sad now.

Transferring to a different dept. at work in March. Covid is marching through our dept. again because people have come in and lied to the screening kiosk and come to work and infected everyone else.

Otherwise things have been quiet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2022)

Good to hear from you Marci, glad you're getting a transfer I hope it helps.  It's a shame there are still people out there taking this virus so lightly.  Take care.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 8, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Still struggling with mother's death. But I no longer feel like I've got the weight of the world on my shoulders. Just sad now.
> 
> Transferring to a different dept. at work in March. Covid is marching through our dept. again because people have come in and lied to the screening kiosk and come to work and infected everyone else.
> 
> Otherwise things have been quiet.


I am so glad that you are going to be able to move out of that work environment. You are overdue for a break.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2022)

A different department is good news.  Glad you’re doing better.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 9, 2022)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 9, 2022)

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Hope you all are doing well.


@MarciKS , good to hear from you. I'm glad to see you're being transferred...where will you be working?

Of course you're still sad about losing your mother. How is your father doing?

I felt so bad when I read about your weather/winds. With your COPD, it must have been awful.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> @MarciKS , good to hear from you. I'm glad to see you're being transferred...where will you be working?
> 
> Of course you're still sad about losing your mother. How is your father doing?
> 
> I felt so bad when I read about your weather/winds. With your COPD, it must have been awful.


I'm transferring into the housekeeping dept. except nowadays they call it environmental services. My daily grind will be much quieter and more peaceful. I'll be cleaning the rooms after the patients are discharged.

Dad seems to be doing ok. Things are still awkward for us. Never hear from my brother.

My COPD was pretty bad there for a while. Plus I got a respiratory infection that may or may not have been Covid. Covid is marching through our entire dept. at the moment. So I'm not certain if I'm gonna get it or not. 

I start the new job Mar. 7th. I'm looking forward to it. The bosses lied to me about the full time position they had given me in the cafeteria. They never had any intention of letting me have it. Once I found that out, that's when I decided I'd had enough. I know most of the staff on 2nd shift since I feed them in the evenings when I do work in the cafeteria. One is a friend of mine.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 9, 2022)

I had to work right next to an employee with Covid at work one evening. We were serving the patient trayline. I didn't get it thankfully. I had 2 masks on though.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

That’s the kind of employee you sure don’t need to work with anymore.  March 7th can’t come soon enough.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 10, 2022)

Exactly Jules!

Gotta go get ready for work. Y'all have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2022)

I hope you all had a good Sunday.

I watched part of the Super Bowl and got bored.

Working the next 3 days. It's about time for my annual doctor visit so I plan to get my bloodwork drawn Thursday and go pick up my tax forms.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentine's Day.
I personally hate this holiday but, to each their own.
I have no Valentine nor do I want one. I'm just all about the candy!​


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 15, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 208716
> Happy Valentine's Day.
> I personally hate this holiday but, to each their own.
> I have no Valentine nor do I want one. I'm just all about the candy!​


@MarciKS, for a lot of people it's "Better Alone Than With the Wrong Person" Day...  here's to freedom!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2022)

Hi @MarciKS 

Happy Pizza-tine Day!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2022)

Just two more weeks. Then I'll hopefully never see another food service job again. LOL! I'm ready to move on. 

I'm off today so just hanging around resting mostly. Might play some video games here in a bit. Or take a nap. Whichever comes first...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Just two more weeks. Then I'll hopefully never see another food service job again. LOL! I'm ready to move on.
> 
> I'm off today so just hanging around resting mostly. Might play some video games here in a bit. Or take a nap. Whichever comes first...


Did you get a new job Marci? I think I saw that you did. What will you be doing? I'm glad you're out of food service.... I know it got "old" . Good Luck!


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Did you get a new job Marci? I think I saw that you did. What will you be doing? I'm glad you're out of food service.... I know it got "old" . Good Luck!


yes. starting march 7th i will be transferring to environmental services (aka housekeeping). i've been in food service for 34 yrs and after all the crap that's been done to me over the years at these places as well as the present dept. i just decided it was time for a change. mom's death has changed my perspective on things and my willingness to deal with toxicity in the work place. this will be second shift from 3 in the afternoon till 11:30 at night. i think it will be much quieter and more peaceful for me. i will mostly work alone which will suit me given my nature. thank you rads!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 17, 2022)

_"I haven't lost all my marbles yet but there's a small hole in the bag somewhere."  _I love that one Marci...I'll have to use it sometime. _ _I'm so happy you were able to move from food services. I hope this works out to be just the change you need to reduce your stress.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"I haven't lost all my marbles yet but there's a small hole in the bag somewhere."  _I love that one Marci...I'll have to use it sometime. _ _I'm so happy you were able to move from food services. I hope this works out to be just the change you need to reduce your stress.


thank you. me too. something is gonna hafta change. i don't think my health can withstand much more of this.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

Won't be long now, Marci. You'll have the peace in your life that you need. 

Do you have 24 hour supermarkets? We did, but I think some stopped. Well, there's always your days off.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Won't be long now, Marci. You'll have the peace in your life that you need.
> 
> Do you have 24 hour supermarkets? We did, but I think some stopped. Well, there's always your days off.


we might but there's no way i'm shopping at that hr. given the crime element here i think that would be too dangerous.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 19, 2022)

Congratulations on the job! I worked 3-11 shifts for a long time (as a CNA) and loved that shift. It was quieter after the day shift left. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2022)

thankyou kat. i think it will be a lot quieter all the way around without the noise of the cafeteria and kitchen. 
__________________________
so my last day was to be the 3rd of march in food service and they cheated me out of that last day on the schedule. i think i have enough eto to cover the last two days to finish out the week. if not, my coworker joe is willing to take an eto day so i can work it. our benefits are based on hrs of service. if we don't get our full 40 in each week we can lose our health ins. not sure why or how that is legal but it is what it is. i gotta shove off to work. have a good day!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I'm just all about the candy!


Well, a *good* thing to this _holiday_, 
might be that the candy's on sale _starting the following day! _


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> this will be second shift from 3 in the afternoon till 11:30 at night. i think it will be much quieter and more peaceful for me.


I don't know how it is now, or how it might differ from place to place,
But the years I worked in hospital, it was always more calm, relaxed, and less pressured, during the evening shift, than the day shift.

We also got a shift differential per hour, for working evenings. Will you?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 19, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I don't know how it is now, or how it might differ from place to place,
> But the years I worked in hospital, it was always more calm, relaxed, and less pressured, during the evening shift, than the day shift.
> 
> We also got a shift differential per hour, for working evenings. Will you?


Yes I will get $2 more every evening after 7 PM and then $4 more on my weekends.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Feb 20, 2022)

Good to see you Pam.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 22, 2022)

It's very cold out today. There's a windchill advisory till 11 AM tomorrow so I'm gonna wait to go to town tomorrow afternoon to get my blood drawn for my annual doc appt. and to get gas.

Doing some dishes and washing today before I sit down to play video games.

I have 9 more days in FS. I'm ready to be outta there.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Hoping you'll come back, Marci.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes, Marci, we will miss you if you leave for good.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

I have been thinking of you, @MarciKS 
And hope that your job change will work out really well for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I have been thinking of you, @MarciKS
> And hope that your job change will work out really well for you.


The job change has been wonderful. However it is difficult to keep help. Not too many people like second shift (3:00 PM - 11:30 PM) & not too many want to clean up gross stuff. 

We had two quit so I am now the only actual checkout housekeeper. The rest are leads or charges or have their own areas to clean so they've been rotating them on the schedule to work with me. Most nights there's 3 of us but, some nights just 2. Last night there was just two of us old broads. 

They dumped 22 rooms on us. I did 10 and the other lady did 10 and she called two from another area to pitch in with 2 rooms. I was near death last night when we got done. But there's next to no drama & I'm not being micromanaged by an entire department. 

My stress level has dropped to a fairly calm state most of the time now. This city has lots of contact ailments such as CDIFF & MRSA. Plus other droplet related ailments. And Covid of course. My coworkers like to stick me with all the isolation rooms because they don't want to have to do them. That always seems unfair but I think the boss would rather have me do them anyway. 

We had a room that 3 patients left the hospital and all of them returned with CDIFF after being in that particular room. So I was asked special by the boss to go in and clean it and use the UV light in it. I am much more appreciated in this position. I'm working on trying to get faster at it. During down times we're supposed to do extra cleaning but I don't think much of that is being done.

I've been struggling still with the loss of my mother. Dad is in group therapy. I tried the therapist route and she didn't have anything to offer me in the way of help & seemed disinterested in continuing to try. So I am just dealing with it. I hope you're all safe and well. I see we lost drifter. I liked him.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2022)

It's very good to see your update, and to hear how you are doing.  Thanks for the sharing with us.

That is surely a lot of work at your new position, but at least you are more appreciated, and it is definitely needed, for someone to do a good job doing it!
We understand about grieving your mom. I am sure that many of us do.  It truly takes a very long time.  Hang in there.

I wonder if that different time schedule of evening shift work, is okay or good for the effects on your overall living.  I hope so.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2022)

So nice to hear from you again Marci. I'm happy you have less stress in your new position!

Can you get them to give you a Haz-Mat suit for those infected rooms?

Yes, our friend Drifter died. I really liked him, too.

Was it hard to get used to your new hours?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> It's very good to see your update, and to hear how you are doing.  Thanks for the sharing with us.
> 
> That is surely a lot of work at your new position, but at least you are more appreciated, and it is definitely needed, for someone to do a good job doing it!
> We understand about grieving your mom. I am sure that many of us do.  It truly takes a very long time.  Hang in there.
> ...



I don't know about the overall living thing just yet. I deal with less people now which is helpful.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So nice to hear from you again Marci. I'm happy you have less stress in your new position!
> 
> Can you get them to give you a Haz-Mat suit for those infected rooms?
> 
> ...


The Hazmat suits are only for Chemical & Biological emergencies. I'd probably pass out in it. We have to wear these aprons that look like trashbags. They're very hot.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So nice to hear from you again Marci. I'm happy you have less stress in your new position!
> 
> Can you get them to give you a Haz-Mat suit for those infected rooms?
> 
> ...


I wanted to respond to your second question but I got so tired I logged out and went to bed. I didn't really have hardly any trouble adjusting to these new hrs since I worked 10:30 - 7:00 before and would stay up fairly late and sleep in on days off anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi Pecos my sweet friend!!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 24, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Hi Pecos my sweet friend!!


It is so good the see you posting again and to know that a valued friend and sweet lady like you is doing so much better after everything you have been through in recent months.  

Pecos


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2022)

Pecos said:


> It is so good the see you posting again and to know that a valued friend and sweet lady like you is doing so much better after everything you have been through in recent months.
> 
> Pecos


It's been tough but at least things are better now. I hope I can manage to retire at 66 and maybe pick up a job in the school cafeteria or something to make ends meet. I'm sure God will help me get something figured out. Unless things get worse with my lungs then I may be facing having to go for disability. I've been trying to avoid that. I'm trying to ride it out till retirement age. Some days this new job is a real struggle for my lungs. But I'm managing. I gotta go get ready for work. 
Y'all have a good day!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2022)

Good to see you posting, dear Marci.  Have a good day.  🐿


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2022)

I found this article online. I thought it was interesting. It speaks about what lies ahead concerning Covid. I am not sure we'll ever be fully out of the woods. We are seeing a lot of folks dying from Covid. Most of which are elderly. Our patient load is low though which means the vaccines are doing what they were designed to do...keep us alive and keep us from getting quite as sick.

Here's what could lie ahead...


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2022)

I am glad you are back on here again. Wasn't the same without you.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2022)

It's 2:30 in the afternoon. I'm on my first cup of coffee. I brought the trash bin back in from the curb. I'm trying to decide which video game I want to play at the moment. I'm working on a dress design in one of my games. I might finish that. Been busy the past 2 weeks at work so I'm pretty worn out. I don't feel like doing anything except resting. 

I just remembered I forgot my meds so I'll have to go do that when I'm done writing this. I've been having a difficult time finding programming I want to watch anymore. The old programs I can watch over and over but this new stuff isn't worth my time. I sit and peruse Hulu programming to see if anything interests me. Once in a while I find something.

At work they have these dry erase markers and white boards in the patients rooms. Those markers are nearly impossible to get off the linoleum floors. Drives me crazy seeing all those little polka dots on the floor underneath. And none of the cleaners they have for us seem to do the job. 

We get a 2 day respite from the triple digit heat and then we're back into the 90s and up again. Someone put a meme on Facebook about driving with an oven mitt on and even with the sun shade in the windshield I almost went back in and put one of my winter gloves on. Talk about feeling the burn. 

Yesterday was a blissfully slow day for us so I did a few rooms and then spent the day doing extra cleaning and running errands for the lead. I had a casserole for lunch that had egg noodles and hamburger and peppers and onions with ricotta and maybe some marinara and cheese in a casserole and it was like mock lasagna and it was delicious. The lead and I had dinner together in the office and had a nice chat. 

Well, time to take my meds and get my 2nd cup of coffee and take a look around.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2022)

I am really enjoying this gray shade screen on this site. It's nice.

Past couple days have been kinda slow Praise Jesus! I'm still tired from the past 2 wks.
Haven't been sleeping though so I broke out the booze tonight. 

The HFAP surveyors will be coming around in August I guess. The bosses have been busy trying to get everyone and everything ready. They have to either get us new carts or put locks on the doors to the ones we have. Which is fine by me. All our chemicals have to be inside the cart. Also fine by me. The only thing they have access to is the mop waters and trash bags. Lots could be done with those. I had a little Filipino gal I had to work with tonight that can't understand English too good and I have no clue what the hell she's saying to me. I tried to explain to her we couldn't put trash bags in the rooms in the behavioral health unit cuz they might try to smother themselves with them. She puts it in there anyway so I had to take the bag and hold it in front of her and point to the trash can and tell her no. She doesn't understand why and I didn't figure it would be appropriate to make a gesture of slicing my neck open like I was gonna die because of the bag. LOL! Man I hate working.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 29, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I am really enjoying this gray shade screen on this site. It's nice.
> 
> Past couple days have been kinda slow Praise Jesus! I'm still tired from the past 2 wks.
> Haven't been sleeping though so I broke out the booze tonight.
> ...


@MarciKS, do u have one of the translator apps on your phone?  That could be a help


----------



## Jules (Jun 29, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> do u have one of the translator apps on your phone? That could be a help


Good idea.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MarciKS, do u have one of the translator apps on your phone?  That could be a help


That's just it, she speaks English to us but it's so bad you can only understand a few words she says. The rest is anybody's guess. And in order to use a translator you have to know what they're saying and be able to spell it. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2022)

Having my morning cocktail of coffee and my breathing treatment. 
Got a quick meeting at work today then it's off to clean up after people. At least I can work in relative peace now.

I enjoy flavored creamers in my coffee. I recently got CoffeeMate Rice Krispie Treat creamer. I have to say I'm not impressed. I probably won't buy it again. It's good but it doesn't take like the Treats to me at all. 

Forecast is in the 90s & the air quality here is still in the 30s. Summer is a tough time for me with my COPD/asthma and my arthritis. 

I was asked by a gaming friend if I could design a gown and shirt for his character in a game we both play. I'm going to try to make him something nice. I just got done designing two gowns for my in game character to wear. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Jules (Jun 29, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> That's just it, she speaks English to us but it's so bad you can only understand a few words she says. The rest is anybody's guess. And in order to use a translator you have to know what they're saying and be able to spell it. LOL!


You could just find a translation for the sentence you want to tell her.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2022)

Look it up on line.

English
Please put plastic bags into the trash.

Filipino
Mangyaring ilagay ang mga plastik na supot sa basura.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=english+to+filipino+translation&t=newext&atb=v308-1&ia=translations


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2022)

I'd have to use google and do it on the computer. Because she can't speak English very well she has a hard time using her Vocera cuz it keeps telling her it doesn't understand. LOL


----------



## katlupe (Jun 30, 2022)

Good luck with those hot temperatures. I cannot stand hot weather at all. I stay inside unless I have no choice. I take my trip to the dumpster in the morning before it gets hot. Our temperatures here in NY are not that hot yet (you never know). I think the hottest it has been is in the 90's. I have a plastic collar thing that is filled with some kind of liquid, I keep it in the freezer and if it gets hot I put it on my neck. It works great but I don't usually wear it outside because it melts quickly due to how hot I am. 

Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 30, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I'd have to use google and do it on the computer. Because she can't speak English very well she has a hard time using her Vocera cuz it keeps telling her it doesn't understand. LOL


Vocera is notoriously fickle… there are times you could speak like a BBC commentator and it wouldn’t understand you


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2022)

@katlupe I have a cloth the boss gave me that I can wet down and ring out to wear under my shirt plus a neck fan if need be.

@CinnamonSugar right? LOL! They're so frustrating. 

Well so far my main issue at work is getting all the blood in the delivery rooms. Some of it is in pin prick size that most of us older folks can't see unless we're down on all 4's. So I got dinged for that but, I don't believe that it's true because of a certain circumstance that took place before the gal cleaned it. Well tonight I wasn't messin around. I went over that bed 3 times with a clean rag each time. Two rags for the bathroom and then I got on all 4's to do the floor under and around the bed before mopping. It passed 2 inspections. They try to tell me there was blood tomorrow I'm callin BS. LOL! It's been super slow the past few days after 20+ room dumps per day for the past 2 wks with only 2 housekeepers. I maybe cleaned 4 rooms and some elevators. Getting ready for bed now. Have a good weekend!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> @katlupe I have a cloth the boss gave me that I can wet down and ring out to wear under my shirt plus a neck fan if need be.
> 
> @CinnamonSugar right? LOL! They're so frustrating.
> 
> Well so far my main issue at work is getting all the blood in the delivery rooms. Some of it is in pin prick size that most of us older folks can't see unless we're down on all 4's. So I got dinged for that but, I don't believe that it's true because of a certain circumstance that took place before the gal cleaned it. Well tonight I wasn't messin around. I went over that bed 3 times with a clean rag each time. Two rags for the bathroom and then I got on all 4's to do the floor under and around the bed before mopping. It passed 2 inspections. They try to tell me there was blood tomorrow I'm callin BS. LOL! It's been super slow the past few days after 20+ room dumps per day for the past 2 wks with only 2 housekeepers. I maybe cleaned 4 rooms and some elevators. Getting ready for bed now. Have a good weekend!


They should provide some kind of light that will show the cleaner it there is any blood left.  This keeps there patients safe and allows their staff to do a good job.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2022)

Blessed said:


> They should provide some kind of light that will show the cleaner it there is any blood left.  This keeps there patients safe and allows their staff to do a good job.


Yeah I wish but then there'd have to be a budget for it and it would have to meet HFAP standards. Nice thinking though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2022)

It's been storming a little since I got home at almost midnight. Doing a breathing treatment and then having my dessert. Then if the weather isn't bad I want to play a video game. Not sure though. Might end up going to bed early. Hurting from work. Plus I'm exhausted. We were unable to take our 15 min. break till almost the end of our shift. I had two rooms that were pretty gross and took forever to clean. I might just play some Soda Crush before bed. We'll see.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

That sounds exhausting, Marci.  I hope you got some sleep and feel better.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That sounds exhausting, Marci.  I hope you got some sleep and feel better.


I haven't been sleeping well for a couple weeks now. I think it's my depression. Saturday and Sunday I had a tough time with it. Saturday no sleep. Sunday, I kept dozing off. Almost fell off the toilet. 
Sunday night I slept good. I went to bed about an hour earlier than normal because I figured the kids would start blowing fireworks off bright and early. Slept good so it was ok. Work was pathetically slow the 4th. I cleaned a whopping 4 rooms. Vacuumed 3 areas of carpet and mopped one elevator. They sent us home 30 minutes early due to low census. 

A coworker has Covid so I took one home test Friday. I read somewhere to take the second one 5 days later so I will take another Wednesday just in case. I work with these people in the same room sometimes and we take elevators together and stuff. I'm betting money his wife gets it. Then we'll be short 4 people. We had one already out on med leave then these two plus the lead is on vacation starting next Monday.

Well, time for bed. Have a good day!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I haven't been sleeping well for a couple weeks now. I think it's my depression. Saturday and Sunday I had a tough time with it. Saturday no sleep. Sunday, I kept dozing off. Almost fell off the toilet.
> Sunday night I slept good. I went to bed about an hour earlier than normal because I figured the kids would start blowing fireworks off bright and early. Slept good so it was ok. Work was pathetically slow the 4th. I cleaned a whopping 4 rooms. Vacuumed 3 areas of carpet and mopped one elevator. They sent us home 30 minutes early due to low census.
> 
> A coworker has Covid so I took one home test Friday. I read somewhere to take the second one 5 days later so I will take another Wednesday just in case. I work with these people in the same room sometimes and we take elevators together and stuff. I'm betting money his wife gets it. Then we'll be short 4 people. We had one already out on med leave then these two plus the lead is on vacation starting next Monday.
> ...


Hope you feel better.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 5, 2022)

Morning. At 1 pm. 
I have to go get ready for work here in a couple minutes. I have slept good the past 2 nights now so I feel a little better. I try to keep myself busy with my video games and stuff so I don't focus so much on my depression. Should be interesting the next 2 wks being even more short handed than what we already are. Honestly I don't know if they're gonna fire us all and hire this other Amish group of girls to come in and work with no benefits. They threatened to do so in a private meeting. 

If they do, I'm gonna see about getting into housekeeping in a nursing home or maybe becoming an instacart shopper full time. I don't think the shopper gets any health ins. though. Maybe I can apply for dish washing jobs in the nursing home or something. I don't know. I'll figure something out. I'm not gonna let some idle threats bother me. If they're dumb enough to let us all go that's their problem. LOL! I doubt those little Amish girls would fair well cleaning up that gross stuff for less pay and no benefits. I'd like to see them doing the floors and keeping up with everything. Whatever. Since nobody wants to work there's jobs galore for the taking. 

Have an awesome rest of the day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

I can not eat while watching this guy. I am torn between choking and peeing my pants. LOL!!


----------



## katlupe (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I can not eat while watching this guy. I am torn between choking and peeing my pants. LOL!!


I know what you mean. He is one of my favorites. Have you seen his videos he made through out the quarantine? Especially opening his wife's Amazon packages!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I know what you mean. He is one of my favorites. Have you seen his videos he made through out the quarantine? Especially opening his wife's Amazon packages!


No. I don't think I did. There are some comedians that make me laugh so hard they induce asthma attacks. LOL!

The majority of female comedians I don't care for. They're not funny to me.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

Did some dishes, did a wash, went out to see what was wrong with my wiper fluid. The little hose had come off. So I shoved it back in place and it worked. I'll have to keep an eye on it. May have to tape it. Other than that just relaxing. Going to play video games pretty soon.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Did some dishes, did a wash, went out to see what was wrong with my wiper fluid. The little hose had come off. So I shoved it back in place and it worked. I'll have to keep an eye on it. May have to tape it. Other than that just relaxing. Going to play video games pretty soon.


That was an excellent investigation, Dx, treatment, and cure, for that wiper problem!  Way to go, on solving that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That was an excellent investigation, Dx, treatment, and cure, for that wiper problem!  Way to go, on solving that.


I was married to a mechanic for a little while. I've learned to be a little more investigative.  I honestly thought it had a leak.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 6, 2022)

Great pic in your avatar, @MarciKS !!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great pic in your avatar, @MarciKS !!


I am a fat old lady.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I am a fat old lady.


You have a lovely smile


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> You have a lovely smile


Thanks. Not bad for plastic choppers.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Great pic in your avatar, @MarciKS !!



*I thought so too!*



MarciKS said:


> I am a fat old lady



I didn't think that!



CinnamonSugar said:


> You have a lovely smile



I thought so too!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

No but I did!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Thanks. Not bad for plastic choppers.
> View attachment 228142


Your smile is *not as* lovely in this pic. I wouldn't use it for a resume or application, or for any website.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Your smile is *not as* lovely in this pic. I wouldn't use it for a resume or application, or for any website.


She looks like she could be the wife to Jeff Dunham's Bubba J. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I was married to a mechanic for a little while. I've learned to be a little more investigative.  I honestly thought it had a leak.


This post of yours inspired me: 

_Are you a mechanic?_

No, but I was married to one, once.
Would you like me to check out your car problem?

_Are you a dentist?_

No, but I was married to one, once.
Would you like me to check out your teeth problem for you?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I can not eat while watching this guy. I am torn between choking and peeing my pants. LOL!!


I love Sebastian!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I am a fat old lady


You don't look that way to me.  I always like seeing a face to go with a name here, you have a delightful one!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You don't look that way to me.  I always like seeing a face to go with a name here, you have a delightful one!


Yes @Marci, you do look nice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

My dad has decided now after 56 yrs to start asking hard questions I don't know if I can answer. Thanks to his frickin therapist. And if I'm able to answer him there's a very good chance I will either get blamed for everything or I will hurt his feelings so bad that what little is there will be gone between us. I am at a place tonight where I honestly do not know what to do.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 6, 2022)

Don't know you or your father, but I cannot imagine you are to blame for his problems.  

If he is asking and wants answers I would not worry about hurting his feelings, just be honest.  And kind when you can...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

I did. We'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning. Well this an interesting turn of events. Father emailed back and wasn't mad and was apologetic for his part in the death of our relationship. And he wants to try to work on it with the time we have left. I'm not sure how well that's gonna go but I'm willing to meet him half way. Things are just kinda messed up for me right now & I'm struggling with my own stuff so it's making it difficult for me to wanna deal with much of anything.

At least the new job has helped bring my stress and anxiety down to a more manageable level. I spent enough time crying last night and this morning I'm gonna feel like shit when I get to work. I have vacation coming but not till October. 

Yesterday I was working on my own Creative island in my Fortnite game which is a shooter game but it's not gory or anything. It's actually kinda fun. Helps bring my stress level down some too. For a while it was bugging my anxiety but I figured out why. I can do solo games no problem. Duo games no problem. But the trios and squads were just too much. So I don't play those anymore. There's a couple gun games in there to help with practice. I also need to work on my building skills to help my game play. It's something when you're older and trying to play stuff like that.

I also designed 2 gowns yresterday for my little goth Animal Crossing girl. One was based off a game character from Paladins and the other was based off an Anime character. So I try to keep busy.

I work the next 4 days so I'll see y'all later.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 7, 2022)

I’m so glad the whole dad-needs-to-talk-thru-issues wasn’t as bad as you feared 

I hope ur four days at work goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2022)

I wish my father had been so forthcoming. Unfortunately, he passed away before we could see eye-to-eye.

You are fortunate to have this opportunity.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’m so glad the whole dad-needs-to-talk-thru-issues wasn’t as bad as you feared
> 
> I hope ur four days at work goes as smoothly as possible.


Me too. I was torn about responding honestly.
Work kinda sucked tonight because the Meditech thing that has our bed board on it so we can log in and look to see what rooms need to be cleaned was down all day. We had to physically run floor to floor to see if there were rooms to clean. Some floors couldn't manage to do the written discharges so they let them go all at once. *SMH* It was a bit crazy.



Pinky said:


> I wish my father had been so forthcoming. Unfortunately, he passed away before we could see eye-to-eye.
> 
> You are fortunate to have this opportunity.


He seems to be ok. I was shocked. I'm sorry your daddy passed before you could work things out. I'm gonna try with mine. I've been to 4 funerals in my life and I decided no more. I want to remember them as they are and do my grieving without all the funeral fan fare.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2022)

Oh and we have 2 employees out with Covid now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 8, 2022)

Have a good night. I'm off to work!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm getting ready to call it a night. Had a good day at work. Trying to get settled down for the night so I can sleep. Here's some music from around the world to relax to...Night.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 10, 2022)

Good night, hope you have a good sleep!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 10, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Good night, hope you have a good sleep!!


I did. Had a very good sleep. Yesterday was a good day at work and I'm fairly certain today will be good too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 10, 2022)

How's everyone today? It will be another hot one but, I'm hoping work will be kinda slow. I'm working with the same young man today that I worked with yesterday. I like working with him. He's a good worker and a nice person. Tomorrow is my day off so I can be lazy thank God. I have fish and tator tots in the freezer and I don't care how hot it is tomorrow, I'm baking them. LOL! I weighed myself at work last night. I have gained a pound despite all the walking and sweating I've done. I hope it's muscle weight.  But I doubt it. It's my pizza baby. I'm gonna start trying to work on my diet. The exercise is a no go for the time being because I simply don't have the energy. My job is really hard work. So I will at least try to make better selections when eating out or shopping. 

I Googled it and most mansions are 5-6 bedrooms. I clean 6-11 hospital rooms a night. All the trash, linens & equipment have to get hauled out first. Then the cleaning & then putting it back together for the next patient and then mopping. By the time I get to room 8 my energy is starting to go downhill. Plus I get called to do stat runs like mopping a floor in a patients room if they spilled or had an accident. Or sweeping up dirt found somewhere or sometimes if I get asked to help the lead pick up a lost and found item and take it to the basement. I will sometimes offer to help her with something if I'm in the vicinity. Sometimes I have to UV shower rooms if they had patients in them with C-DIFF or COVID. It's a bit more interesting than that stupid kitchen job. If I liked people more I wouldn't mind being a CNA but I'm not cut out for that.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)

Sometimes people lose sight of what others do to keep us safe and comfortable when they're not working at it right under our noses.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 10, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I'm getting ready to call it a night. Had a good day at work. Trying to get settled down for the night so I can sleep. Here's some music from around the world to relax to...Night.


MarcKS

You do know your music. I have often thought that you would be a great disk jockey. Thanks for this one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2022)

Pecos said:


> MarcKS
> 
> You do know your music. I have often thought that you would be a great disk jockey. Thanks for this one.


I used to kinda wanna be one. But I think I was too shy & insecure to try it. I might have been a real monster in a good way. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2022)

Read a story in the local paper here about brain eating amoeba being reported in Kansas lakes. Yikes! Glad I don't go swimming anymore.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 11, 2022)

Good morning. I did not sleep.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Good morning. I did not sleep.


I'm sorry.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2022)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning. Gonna be a wicked hot day outside here today. I think maybe just a t-shirt for work is in order. We are starting to see more Covid patients again.

I do not for the life of me understand why they would hire someone who can't speak or understand English well enough to do her job. She is basically helpless. She can't use her Vocera to log in or call the leads if she needs to or anyone else for that matter. In an emergency situation that would be unsafe. She can't use the computer to check bed board to see what to clean. She doesn't understand how to read the physical bed boards and trying to explain it is pointless. She keeps coming to me and holding things out to me and says you do? I told her no you do. The leads are supposed to be babysitting her. Not me. And I'm gonna make them do their job. I'm not taking it on. Nuh uh. She's either gonna learn or she will just have to wander around the hospital not getting anything done. Yesterday was pretty much the last straw. She saw me hit 3rd floor and she came running up to me with her list and made me go down the rooms she pointed at. They were Covid rooms. She said see...I don't know. I got mad and called the lead. They tell me she's been trained and knows what to do. I asked then why does she keep coming to me and acting like she doesn't know how? He asked me at dinner if I was ok. I said no I'm not ok. I'm mad and frustrated with her and the crap we gotta go through to communicate with her. It's unreasonable to me that we should have to be the ones to deal with her. That's what the charges are for. I'm not racist by any means. I'm just not good with dealing with people who can't speak English. That is a key part of the job and why they put her there I don't know. She can't be trusted to do certain rooms so I have to be responsible for those plus the isolation rooms most of the time because nobody wants to do them so they make excuses for me to do them. I'm about ready to have a conversation with the bosses. Other than that...this is a good job and I like it.

Kansas has their first case of Monkey Pox. And there's been reports of a brain eating amoeba in some Kansas lakes. Time to get ready for work. Chow!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 15, 2022)

A little more Sebastian...





It was a long day. My lungs were being uncooperative. So I was having a time of it trying to breathe. Me and the other lady who just got back from having Covid teamed up on the rooms towards the end. One more day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2022)

having a drink & winding down before bed with a relaxing little game called unpacking. covid is making the rounds in house again at work. yippee. 

we had a fella hired to start last week and he never showed up for orientation. i think it's awful that a person would waste other people's time and money to do the interviews and get everything made and ready to go for them just to have them ditch. 

weather was cooler today. still humid and hot at work though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2022)

for some reason people still do not seem to understand that the covid vaccines were never designed to keep us from getting covid. i don't know why people have such a time understanding that. anyway, i found an online article about breakthrough infections among vaccinated people. good read. 

What doctors wish patients knew about breakthrough COVID infections​"Some fully vaccinated people—and those who have received boosters—have acquired SARS-CoV-2 and developed COVID-19. That is expected. One Mayo Clinic intensivist explains what to know about COVID-19 vaccination, boosters and breakthrough infections."

have a look for yourself...
full story
i don't know if the breakthrough infections are happening because people aren't continuing to take precautions or if they're happening despite it. what i've been hearing at work is that it is beginning to settle down to more of a common cold like status which is how they had thought it would trend. you can still get really sick and die from it, though. i think it depends on other health issues you have. i am still staying at home and only go out if i have to. however, with this new omicron variant i am going back to curbside pickup for groceries again. i think people who are still practicing some common sense are going to fare better in the long run.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2022)

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2022)

feeling a little under the weather. we have a lot of staff out with covid so i'm hoping that's not what is making me feel creepy. the symptoms have varied so much from one person to the next it's impossible to tell. this last batch of home tests i got were screwed up so you could barely read the cartridge line. if i don't feel better in a couple days i may go to urgent care and have them test me. i'm off to bed.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2022)

Hope you're having a better day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Hope you're having a better day.


thank you. i feel better this morning. hope it lasts. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2022)

we've had quite a bit of rain the past few days and it's really sticky outside which i'm sure is creating mold which is making me feel like crap. although with this new omicron variant nausea and congestion are some of the symptoms for some people. i had to break out the sudafed you have to sign for at the pharmacy. the pe wasn't cutting it. they have these 12 hr. extended release ones that don't do too bad. plus i started taking my estrodial again cuz sometimes if my hormones are out of whack i feel icky.

i am praying we won't be overwhelmed with checkouts the next couple days. there's only going to be 2 of us some days so it's gonna be tough. they had hired a 3rd checkout person but he never showed up for orientation so we're gonna be short a little while longer. there's been no applicants. the government needs to do something to force these folks back into the workforce instead of letting them stay home and collect unemployment forever. those of us who are working can't keep doing this forever. we need those people to come back out and get jobs. there's plenty to be had. 

having my coffee and doing my breathing treatment before getting ready for work. i don't mind these new hours of 3-11:30. once in a while the possum is running around outside looking for food when i get home but he generally runs the other way when i pull up. as long as i don't find him on the porch some night we're good. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2022)

TGIF! Last day of work this week. Planning on sleeping when needed and ordering take out to be delivered. Also plan to play video games and possibly start going through my closet to get rid of things
I don't need anymore. I may have to see about getting some boxes from work for the stuff.

It hasn't been as hot temp wise but, the humidity has been a bugger. I was cleaning a room last night that the blinds were broken in and it was 81° in there. I couldn't wait to be done with that room. 

Not much going on. Just sitting here relaxing and having my coffee before work. Going to go read the newspaper too. What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)

LMAO! More Sebastian...
Sebastian Maniscalco: Aren't You Embarrassed?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 30, 2022)

@CinnamonSugar it didn't last long. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

Afternoon. It turns out we are going to be shorthanded for some time to come I guess. So I have to make a decision on whether to stay or start looking for something else. If I stay I will be subjected to working with only 2 of us to clean all the checkouts in the whole hospital on a regular basis. When it's just me and the Filipino lady I will be forced to take  care of Labor and Delivery on my own and go to the Behavioral Unit since she can't manage to find her way there. The language barrier is so bad that neither of us understands each other which makes it damn near impossible to communicate with her. When there's just two of us we can't clean properly. I don't like that either. I find it very troubling. If I go work in a nursing home as a housekeeper then I gotta deal with being tested for Covid twice a week and frankly I don't think my sinuses can withstand that. I don't want to work somewhere where I don't have the option of whether or not I can wear my mask if I want to either. So I don't know. None of these places here have very good work reviews.

My weekend is over and it's time to get back to it. Next week we have HFAP coming to survey the hospital. They're a federal accreditation group of surveyors for critical care hospitals. Depending on what they find will depend on how many days they're here and whether they come back the following year or in 3 yrs. 

Well have a good day!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 1, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Afternoon. It turns out we are going to be shorthanded for some time to come I guess. So I have to make a decision on whether to stay or start looking for something else. If I stay I will be subjected to working with only 2 of us to clean all the checkouts in the whole hospital on a regular basis. When it's just me and the Filipino lady I will be forced to take  care of Labor and Delivery on my own and go to the Behavioral Unit since she can't manage to find her way there. The language barrier is so bad that neither of us understands each other which makes it damn near impossible to communicate with her. When there's just two of us we can't clean properly. I don't like that either. I find it very troubling. If I go work in a nursing home as a housekeeper then I gotta deal with being tested for Covid twice a week and frankly I don't think my sinuses can withstand that. I don't want to work somewhere where I don't have the option of whether or not I can wear my mask if I want to either. So I don't know. None of these places here have very good work reviews.
> 
> My weekend is over and it's time to get back to it. Next week we have HFAP coming to survey the hospital. They're a federal accreditation group of surveyors for critical care hospitals. Depending on what they find will depend on how many days they're here and whether they come back the following year or in 3 yrs.
> 
> Well have a good day!


@MarciKS thats *insane* that they would expect you to do your current jobs under those conditions without any expectations of relief! .  No good talking to the department head?  Probably few applicants, huh?   So sorry


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MarciKS thats *insane* that they would expect you to do your current jobs under those conditions without any expectations of relief! .  No good talking to the department head?  Probably few applicants, huh?   So sorry


i doubt the dept. heads will care honestly. it was my choice to transfer to that dept. but they didn't tell me we'd be shorthanded for all eternity. i'm gonna try to be patient and see what happens. i'll keep my eyes peeled for something else.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2022)

That's a very rough situation with your job, Marci.  yikes!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 2, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That's a very rough situation with your job, Marci.  yikes!


Yeah it's no fun. They don't a/c the building so it's unmercifully hot and they won't let us have drinks on our carts. Two people and 20 rooms or more later on some nights can be too much. And the lead doesn't wanna call people up to help like she's supposed to. It's a mess. Most nights I don't get any of my 15 min breaks. Just my supper break.


 Anyway, another day of high heat indices. Yesterday was bad. Today will be worse. HFAP isn't hear yet so screw them I'm taking my water with me. LOL! I'm off tomorrow so I will likely just rest. I have some new video games to play so it will be a good day for that. Our meal choices yesterday were so awful at work I ended up having salad and Doritos for supper.

Dad is experiencing some health issues today so I'm not sure if he's gonna be ok or not. He may hafta be hospitalized. I'm gonna leave my phone on silent at work and have it on me in case he calls. I doubt they'll let me off work but that's ok. Not much I can do for him anyway. Brother is closer. He can have him help out.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2022)

Dad is ok and he will be going to a specialist soon. Hopefully he will get him fixed up. I realize I am now on borrowed time with Dad. Once he passes and I have lost both my parents I'm not sure how I will be able to deal with it. My mental health is so fractured right now as it is. I'm trying to pick up the pieces and put everything all back together so I can just keep on keepin on. Trying to keep my spirits up and laughter in my heart. But some days are just very unkind to me. I could use an ambush of kittens right now. (From another thread on here...LOL)

I watched the Kiss documentary on Hulu tonite. I think in total it was like 4 hrs but it was pretty interesting.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 4, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Dad is ok and he will be going to a specialist soon. Hopefully he will get him fixed up. I realize I am now on borrowed time with Dad. Once he passes and I have lost both my parents I'm not sure how I will be able to deal with it. My mental health is so fractured right now as it is.* I'm trying to pick up the pieces and put everything all back together so I can just keep on keepin on. Trying to keep my spirits up and laughter in my heart.* But some days are just very unkind to me. I could use an ambush of kittens right now. (From another thread on here...LOL)
> 
> I watched the Kiss documentary on Hulu tonite. I think in total it was like 4 hrs but it was pretty interesting.


Right there with you, @MarciKS   So much coming at me it's hard to think straight sometimes.  I'll pray for you... plz pray for me.  We'll get through this with His help!   ya


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 4, 2022)

Praying 
Coffee 
Breathing treatment 
Work 

 Another day. I made a phone call yesterday to someone I worked with before I moved here. I was checking to see if they had raised the starting pay at the nursing home yet. Not to no $14.25. They're starting pay is $10. That would mean I would have to go from earning nearly $2000 a month to a measly $960 a month. It wouldn't be enough.

So I will just keep my eyes and ears open for something at some point. Working the next 4 days. I will probably come home and just video game by myself tonight. My friends have all been off doing other things so nobody to play my games with anyway. 

My electric bill was $99 and that was with the a/c being on 80° & no lights on and everything unplugged most of the time. Sheesh!

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2022)

Had to do checkouts by myself last night and might have to again tonight. I was told this is not the norm but if I have to do this too many times I'm gonna start job hunting again. I will be damned if I'm gonna tolerate getting my butt chewed for not being able to clean 20 rooms by myself. I will flat out tell them that too. I don't know who the hell these employers think they are by telling us we have to kill ourselves because they're short handed. Not my damn fault.

 Oh yeah...good morning I guess. I'm exhausted and in pain. Not a happy camper right now. If that fella from my old apt. building was selling Lortabs 4 for $12 I'd probably buy some right now. LOL! They're gonna be p***ed come Mon. when HFAP walks in and the rooms have dust bunnies and they see the half a**ed job I had to do because I didn't have time to clean them the right way. You know what? They say anything I will definitely say "well, maybe if you wouldn't force one person to do checkouts alone you wouldn't have this problem." They wanna get mad at me they can knock themselves out. I will go to HR if I have to.

Gonna be hot as hell again too. That isn't helping any. Having my coffee and probably gonna have a 5 hr energy drink to give myself a boost. It's either that or I'm gonna be draggin a**. It was interesting the other night, I was on my way to the birthing center on the elevator and it stopped on 5th floor and wouldn't let me go on another elevator or nothing. It just shut down. The service elevators for employees still worked just not the visitor elevators. Turns out they have these little HUGS alarms for the babies so they can't be stolen from the facility. If someone leaves the unit with one still on the baby it shuts everything down. Well I am happy to report that they work.

At least I'm off Mon. Our lead has to work. I feel bad for her. She had to disinfect and UV an entire unit by herself last night for the 2nd time because someone screwed up and told us the wrong thing the night before. The entire unit had Covid and had to be shut down because they have no negative air flow. We were both p***ed last night. Hoping the dayshift gets it finished today. If not it will be a repeat of last night. I won't be doing much moving around come Monday.

I'm going to look into freelance typing jobs that I can do from home. If I can get that to work for me I might start doing that on the side and maybe eventually full time if I can make enough money at it. Maybe if I can make enough money at it I could go to 64 hrs a pay period at work that way I'd still have insurance. Something I will have to look at.

Have a superb Sunday!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2022)

supposedly hfap is in house at work today. should be loads of fun. i doubt we'll pass inspection without getting dinged for quite a bit of stuff unless they do like the fed surveyors that one year. five min of looking around and the kitchen was declared clean. *rolls eyes* gonna be a crappy week. this week while they're here we will be fully staffed on checkouts. next week we're back to the normal being short. 

trying to decide what video games i wanna play tonite. my friends haven't been on that i usually play my other games with so i been doing my own thing. cya later!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2022)

Well, no HFAP and no video games. LOL! I got distracted doing other stuff this evening and I don't know when the surveyors will be here. I been praying a lot for a 3rd checkout and I was hopeful when they said we had one starting in July but they never made it to orientation. Today we were informed of another gal fresh out of high school, cheerleader, mom works at the hospital. Will be starting the 29th.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 10, 2022)

What you are going through at work sounds horrible, Marci. You are stronger than you think since you have endured those conditions this long. I hope the new girl works out well for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2022)

katlupe said:


> What you are going through at work sounds horrible, Marci. You are stronger than you think since you have endured those conditions this long. I hope the new girl works out well for you.


me too. although i doubt she'll stay. she's surely gonna want to do other things with her life.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2022)

i've decided i'm gonna go back to using the gym after work. nobody is in there at that hr. so i can go get on the treadmill without my mask. before covid i was doing better with that activity so i'm gonna give it another go. maybe it will help my work efficiency too if i can get back to feeling better. we'll see.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> me too. although i doubt she'll stay. she's surely gonna want to do other things with her life.


We only want and need her to stay, until one day after you've left, sometime in the future!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> We only want and need her to stay, until one day after you've left, sometime in the future!


Maybe I'll luck out and she'll stay for the next 10 yrs. LOL!

If one of the ladies retires I might take her job. She works overnights. Looks like she's close to 70.

So I went ahead to the gym tonight after work with this lofty idea to walk on the treadmill for 15 min. The lead went with me and used another machine. Five min. in I said I think 15 min. was a bit much and she says yeah it's been 5 and I'm already dying. We laughed about it. We quit after 10 min. I said maybe we can manage 15 tomorrow.  She wanted to visit and I said, I can't do this and talk at the same time I have to pick one so I'm not talking. I don't have air for both. We laughed some more. It was only 10 min. but I still felt better after. I've done nothing but sit for almost 3 yrs. It's not feasible to work out at 11:30 at night and wake the neighbor no matter how tempting. LMAO!

I tried some of that Smart Water Tranquility with the tangerine flavor and the Ashwagandha in it. It was good and I felt relaxed at work today. Going to bed soon.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 11, 2022)

Sounds like a good idea to just add 5 minutes each time you go. Then it is not too much at once. I do that when I walk. Only do how much you can comfortably. Exercising is different when you have health issues and are older. 

Have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 11, 2022)

Good morning. I guess I was done sleeping so here I am. *Shrugs* I'm not getting some of my mail. We have a new carrier plus our carriers like playing on their damn phones instead of paying attention to where they're putting the mail. I don't know who their giving it to. I got car registration coming up soon so I better get that today or I'm gonna go down to the post office and raise holy hell again. We shouldn't have to all get post office boxes because the carriers can't manage to do their frickin jobs. This isn't high school. They need to put their damn phones away and do their jobs. i don't know if i can sign up to receive my registration notices online or not. I get so irritated that grown ass adults can't be trusted to do their jobs. Their getting pd. to do it so they need to focus. It's important I get my bills so I can pay the damn things.
Ok that rant is over. LOL!

I'm gonna shoot for 15 min. tonight. I will wait til some time next week before I go for 20. I been sitting for almost 3 yrs so it's gonna take a little bit for my lungs to adjust. If I push too hard I might end up in the ER. I played some Kirby last night. Tonight it's gonna be Legos. They have another Lego game for the Switch but it's a bundle of 3 games that are similar to what I already have so I'm gonna pass on that. Maybe I'll make some magic tonight with my Lego Harry Potter game. LOL! 

I'm off this weekend but I have laundry to do and I have to order groceries to pick up. I plan to work on my Animal Crossing island this weekend. Well, have a good day everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2022)

Hello! Just got done with coffee #2 and a bagel. Preparing for my last day of work this week. TGIF! Gonna try to go to the gym if we're not too bogged down with checkouts tonight. Saturday I gotta get groceries and do some wash. Gonna play some Animal Crossing with some friends Sunday. At least that's the plan anyway. I might see if I can find something on Hulu to watch. I can't wait for 11:30 to get here.

Last night at work between checkouts I got to go help out with cleaning & trash gathering in wound care. Night before I was cleaning rooms in infusion. It's kinda fun going to different areas.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

Groceries cost me $175 today and I didn't get 10 of the things I ordered. I was gonna do pick up but we're under heat warnings again so I decided to stay in.

I feel sorry for people who don't understand that their carefree attitudes toward Covid can not only be dangerous but possibly life threatening to them & those around them. I see it every day at work. I think more of them that are hospitalized are getting the treatment they need to return home but there's still quite a few dying. Mostly older folks. I wish people would be more careful cuz I'm tired of cleaning up their hospital rooms because they just had to go visit someone and gave grandma Covid and she died and all that's left is this room full of ventilators and death. Containers at bedside of the crap they dragged out of her lungs. The blood in the ventilator machine in the little side container. Having to gown up, wear an N95 and goggles and a bonnet and gloves and spray the room down with bleach and wash it all down and mop and put a UV light in it. It's very hot and tiring when there's several to do. One of my coworkers said well if it's just like a cold I don't understand why we gotta wear these masks. Two days later he had Covid. THAT'S WHY! People can't seem to understand that the vaccines weren't designed to keep us from getting Covid. Only to keep us from dying or being hospitalized. For the most part they're doing their job. If people don't get them then they won't have any protection at all.

I think it's time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 13, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Groceries cost me $175 today and I didn't get 10 of the things I ordered. I was gonna do pick up but we're under heat warnings again so I decided to stay in.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who don't understand that their carefree attitudes toward Covid can not only be dangerous but possibly life threatening to them & those around them. I see it every day at work. I think more of them that are hospitalized are getting the treatment they need to return home but there's still quite a few dying. Mostly older folks. I wish people would be more careful cuz I'm tired of cleaning up their hospital rooms because they just had to go visit someone and gave grandma Covid and she died and all that's left is this room full of ventilators and death. Containers at bedside of the crap they dragged out of her lungs. The blood in the ventilator machine in the little side container. Having to gown up, wear an N95 and goggles and a bonnet and gloves and spray the room down with bleach and wash it all down and mop and put a UV light in it. It's very hot and tiring when there's several to do. One of my coworkers said well if it's just like a cold I don't understand why we gotta wear these masks. Two days later he had Covid. THAT'S WHY! People can't seem to understand that the vaccines weren't designed to keep us from getting Covid. Only to keep us from dying or being hospitalized. For the most part they're doing their job. If people don't get them then they won't have any protection at all.
> 
> I think it's time for another cup of coffee.


You are speaking the truth and yet people don't listen. I am stunned by the attitude here in South Carolina and we have people dying every day in this county.
Please be careful. I regard your job as carrying a clear element of danger.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 13, 2022)

Pecos said:


> You are speaking the truth and yet people don't listen. I am stunned by the attitude here in South Carolina and we have people dying every day in this county.
> Please be careful. I regard your job as carrying a clear element of danger.


yeah. we don't get pd near enough. not for all the crap we could get exposed to if someone isn't paying attn.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 15, 2022)

There's a streamer that plays video games online for people to watch and I go to his stream almost every night. Nice young man and lotsa fun. He plays a shooter game that's  not available on the Nintendo Switch so I can't play but a few of us are trying to get him talked into playing some Fortnite with us. I played with a couple guys from his stream tonight and a friend of theirs. It was lotsa fun. I'm hoping to get a new Switch at some point so I can play on the TV where I can actually see what's going on. I have a controller I can use with that. I will have to get something to extend the cord for the headphones though. One of these days I will have to give those type of games up. But I'll play them while I still can.

It's almost bedtime so I'm gonna see what I can find to watch on Hulu. Night.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2022)

Taking my nebulizer to work today. My lungs are giving me hell this week. Last night I barely made it through my shift. I got home and my O2 sat was 89. So you can imagine how out of breath I was doing my work. The supervisor told me if I needed to I could bring my machine and do treatments during my breaks. The lead doesn't always want to let me have a break if we have a lot of rooms but if she starts that crap tonight I'm just gonna tell her it's either let me have my 5 min. treatment or I go to the ER for 3 hrs and she can take her pick. She was sitting right there when the supervisor told me I could. I get upper respiratory infections sometimes with my sinus infections as well as the heat dragging my air down. I can't be expected to clean 8 or 10 rooms when I barely got enough air to walk down the hall.

It's a little cooler today I think. It was supposed to be for the next 2 wks but here in KS the forecast changes like the blowing wind. *Rolls Eyes*

I grabbed a cheese sandwich and finishing my coffee. I got Vicks slathered on me to break up the congestion and cough drops in my purse. When I get home the a/c is going to 72 and I'm shutting myself in the bedroom with the vaporizer and liquid vicks. I might put on some tea with honey too. Gonna keep myself shut in my Vicks room through tomorrow and see if that helps clear things out a little.

Tonight it's just two of us on checkouts. Hopefully it will be a reasonable night.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2022)

I am slathered in Vicks. I have the vaporizer going. I am almost done with my tea and I'm watching 2 Broke Girls and getting sleepy. Had a good day at work. Lungs did great till the end of my shift. Boss keeps asking how things are going. He keeps telling me I can come back if I ever want to. *Rolls Eyes* I'd rather slit my wrists than go back to the stressful life. I don't get called in on my days off. I can work on my own like a grown up. I don't actually have to talk much to anyone. It's so peaceful. Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 18, 2022)

Getting ready for work. Been having to take my nebulizer to work with me so I can do treatments at break time if need be. Just been having a hard time breathing. Gonna talk to the doc about it when my next appt. comes up. Our pulmonologist here is a jerk so I'm gonna see what my pcp can do for me. Maybe I can afford to get some oxygen therapy at night along with purchasing a cpap machine. They're gonna hafta do something to help me or I'm gonna end up in the hospital. Not sure what the weather forecast is for today. Yesterday was nice outside. I stayed in and kept myself steamed up with the vaporizer and the Vicks. Got a lot of congestion out. There's only two of us housekeepers tonight. So hopefully it won't be bad. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Blessed (Aug 18, 2022)

I worry for you, if you already have lung issues it scares me that you would get bad covid or another respiratory illness.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 19, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I worry for you, if you already have lung issues it scares me that you would get bad covid or another respiratory illness.


I think I had Covid at the beginning before we were masked. I never had a fever but was bed ridden and couldn't breathe hardly for 10 days. I get respiratory infections a couple times a year. i mask up and go in anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2022)

Having some tea since I'm sort of hoarse and it's Sleepytime tea since I need to relax for bed. I'm tired from work. I did most of the checkouts by myself tonight. I'm gonna ask the supervisor about that cuz I'm pretty sure the lead is supposed to be helping. I think she's sitting on her butt running her mouth. I'm tired of getting the s**t end of the stick. I'll see what the supervisor says about it. I may alienate the lead but I don't think I should have to put up with that nonsense. She always calls me and expects me to go do the stats which is another thing that's getting on my nerves. I just feel like I'm being taken advantage of. It makes me kinda mad. 

Been looking at various video games to play to keep myself entertained. I like to have a variety on hand to play depending on my mood. Since none of my friends seem to be interested in playing anymore I figure I might as well keep myself entertained. I've tried Minecraft several times but I didn't really understand what I was supposed to do. One of our charges at work is familiar with the game so he explained that you just go in and do whatever you want. Ok then. LOL! I started an area on my island to live and I went exploring and got lost. Can't find my home base. Go figure.

It's been a little cooler here but still... 🫠

Had some fairly gruesome rooms to clean the past couple nights. Looked like crime scenes with all the blood. We had a patient tonight that was suicidal. I overheard part of his discussion with the nurse. His wife had left him and life was on the downhill and he just wanted to die. I wanted so badly to go in there and just give him a hug to try to comfort him but I knew that would never fly. I'm pretty sure the nurses woulda said no and he had a camera on him so I couldn't sneak in either. I literally cried and prayed for him in the hallway. Been there once. Sometimes I still don't feel like anyone genuinely cares. It's hard to cope with life when ya feel that way. Hopefully they can help him.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 21, 2022)

having my coffee and getting ready to go get dressed for work. i have completely lost my voice except for a very harsh whispery sound so i now have an excuse to not talk to anyone at work today. too funny! 

tonight i have to take trash out for monday's pick up. deal with some laundry. get my Rx refills ordered. and i have to work on some tests for work. if i can get those done then i can play my video games. probably a nice quiet game of minecraft.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

I am concerned about your sore throat.  I hope it improves very soon!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2022)

Get well @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I am concerned about your sore throat.  I hope it improves very soon!


it's not really sore. it just gets hoarse from the cough and clearing throat and then my copd meds can cause you to lose your voice. i'm not sick just can't talk much or very loud. trust me there's no harm in that. lmao!

ty Rads


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 22, 2022)

i'm having an italian focaccia sandwich for supper.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 23, 2022)

They're already working on tweaking the vaccines for fall to help against this latest omicron variant. Like I said in another thread on here, I will only take what is required for work this time. I'm not taking 4 shots again.

Working the next 4 days then I'm off this coming weekend. I have plenty to do this weekend. Hopefully the weather will be decent. Have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

i'm not feeling well at all today. i'm going to finish my breathing treatment and then i'm going to the ER. i don't know if i'll get admitted or what.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 24, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i'm not feeling well at all today. i'm going to finish my breathing treatment and then i'm going to the ER. i don't know if i'll get admitted or what.


I have been worried and I am glad you are going to get checked.  Keeping you in my thoughts.  Hopefully it not something bad and you just need to take some time off to rest and get well!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Oh dear, but glad you are going to be checked.
We will be thinking of you.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm sorry you're going through this @MarciKS! Hope you feel better soon!

__
		https://flic.kr/p/6PbXVq


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

thankyou 
i'm home now. haven't had a breathing treatment or drink of water since noon and no food as of yet and it's almost 6 pm. i got there at like 1:30ish and was walking out at 5pm. i have some meds to take for a week and then a follow up with my pcp. i called in today and got a note for tomorrow. that way i can get some rest. i'll go back friday and i think it's my weekend off. so yay rest! i will order groceries saturday and just go pick them up. my IV stick didn't wanna stop bleeding at first. she had to change the gauze 3 times before i felt safe leaving. lol! i got my favorite doctor in the ER too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

i don't if anyone else has hulu but, do you have trouble finding something decent to watch? maybe it's just me but the entertainment value of today's programming is starting to suck. i'm gonna try watching 9 perfect strangers. we'll see.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i don't if anyone else has hulu but, do you have trouble finding something decent to watch? maybe it's just me but the entertainment value of today's programming is starting to suck. i'm gonna try watching 9 perfect strangers. we'll see.


I had a free trial of Hulu. No big deal; not worth paying for it. Most of streaming services movies are old enough to vote. For anything recent, they was you to pay extra. Greed.

Cable and network are even worse.

I have the free version of Peacock (ads) and have been enjoying old epi's of Monk, which I always got a kick out of.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I had a free trial of Hulu. No big deal; not worth paying for it. Most of streaming services movies are old enough to vote. For anything recent, they was you to pay extra. Greed.
> 
> Cable and network are even worse.
> 
> I have the free version of Peacock (ads) and have been enjoying old epi's of Monk, which I always got a kick out of.


i got a subscription from hulu for the live tv cuz there was some stuff i wanted to have access to. it's worth it for me but the selections are a bit lacking. i found a show called Nine Perfect Strangers. So far it's pretty good. I don't know if Peacock will run on Chrome.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i got a subscription from hulu for the live tv cuz there was some stuff i wanted to have access to. it's worth it for me but the selections are a bit lacking. i found a show called Nine Perfect Strangers. So far it's pretty good. I don't know if Peacock will run on Chrome.


Under the Banner of Heaven 

on Hulu, that was pretty good.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Under the Banner of Heaven
> 
> on Hulu, that was pretty good.


ok i'll look into that. i don't like thrillers and all the TVMA stuff. i'm more of a pg-13 girl myself.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

they gave me 3 vials of fluid meds so i'mma be up all night peeing. lol


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 24, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> ok i'll look into that. i don't like thrillers and all the TVMA stuff. i'm more of a pg-13 girl myself.


Then you will probably want to skip Under the Banner of Heaven then. It is very good though if you enjoy crime/thriller shows. I hope you are able to get some rest tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Then you will probably want to skip Under the Banner of Heaven then. It is very good though if you enjoy crime/thriller shows. I hope you are able to get some rest tonight.


ty. i hope so too. the neighbor lady is gonna be mad but, the smoke alarm in the basement hall was beeping and i tried to put a new one in and it was still beeping. wouldn't quit so i pulled it out. i'm sick and i'm not listening to that all night. lol! i'll keep looking for programs on hulu. i'll find something eventually. they surely add new things occassionally.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 24, 2022)

If you never watched Picket Fence when it was on then I suggest that. It's a little dated now but can be thought provoking for the time it aired(early 90s) and can be humorous at times.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> If you never watched Picket Fence when it was on then I suggest that. It's a little dated now but can be thought provoking for the time it aired(early 90s) and can be humorous at times.


ok i'll do a search for it and see what pops up. ty!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2022)

as this world gets crazier and scarier and stranger, do you feel the need to try to live in peace with others and love others as best you can? it's something that has been on my heart for a bit now. there is just too much hatred in this life. it makes me sad. i don't understand it. i wish there was something to stop it from happening. maybe someday i will get the answers i need for that. have a good night everyone. *warm hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2022)

*Feeling better this morning. Heart spent the remainder of the day yesterday galloping like a team of wild horses. It was both scary and awful at the same time. I tried relaxing by watching tv like I normally would but that just seemed to make matters worse. Tried watching my friends game stream. Still worse. Tried listening to soothing music and even that was bothersome. I finally shut off all the noise and went to bed. I can understand why they prefer it to be quiet in the ICUs. Noise is a source of stress when your heart is being fickle. 

Things with my lungs were getting so bad I finally started shutting myself in the rooms and pulling my mask down to clean. Not in the isolation ones though. I think closing the door might keep the noise level down in the hall for other patients cuz sometimes that cleaning is kinda noisy. Plus when they call on the Vocera it's easier if it's not heard by everyone. Sometimes they have things to tell us that they don't want being overheard. Part of the whole HIPAA thing.

I started watching that Picket Fences show @MarkinPhx & I might like that. Last night I wasn't feeling well enough to watch it like I wanted to. 

Hope everyone has a good day!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

I'm glad to see your update, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 25, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I'm glad to see your update, Marci!


i'm glad i'm not in the middle of having open heart surgery.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i'm glad i'm not in the middle of having open heart surgery.


We are, too.  If any of us need that, we need to check first to see if we will have internet access throughout!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2022)

yeah...maybe. dad didn't know anything for almost a week cuz he had a tube down his throat and they had to knock him out some to keep him from yankin it out. doubt there'd be much time for sf. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 26, 2022)

been playin fall guys for the past hour or so. getting ready to play some lego city undercover.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

good morning. *glances at clock* it is still morning here.

before i take my fluid pill i gotta make a run to the supermarket. since my little episode and my trip to the ER i don't feel like eating much or anything heavy. plus i'm gonna get some decaf stuff to start replacing my caffeinated stuff. then i just have plans to rest. 

i have my follow up with my pcp on wed. morning. i will talk to him about getting the treatment i need for my sleep apnea and discuss my concern with exercising right now and when it might be safe.

anywho...cya all later.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

made it home from the store. deciding what to eat. 
it's interesting because after all this time the neighbor lady and i are finally at a place where we're getting along. *arches brow* i think it's because i don't have all that stress and anxiety that i had with my other job. plus our hours are more in sync since i changed jobs. oh well. i'll take it. she asked me today if she buys the cat food if i'll feed the stray while she's gone in sept. i told her i would. 

i'm having tuna salad on ritz toasted chips. pretty yummy. might have an apple after. then maybe a nap. i'm kinda sleepy.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 27, 2022)

Did you remember to get a battery in the hall smoke detector? Just want you to be safe.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Did you remember to get a battery in the hall smoke detector? Just want you to be safe.


i'd like to. i put a new one in but couldn't get the bloody thing to quit beeping. i pushed the button to hush it but it still kept beeping. i would think with a fresh battery it would stop that infernal beeping. i can't have my smoke alarm in the apt going either because every time i cook it sets it off and there's only steam in the air from boiling water. i don't know if you have to hold the thing to test it for it to quit beeping once a new battery is in but i was sick that night and i wasn't about to listen to that beep all night.  so not at the moment Blessed. ty for asking.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

That particular tone of beeping is excruciating, too.  I don't know what to suggest, when they do that, other than, that I do anything to get it to stop.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Kaila said:


> That particular tone of beeping is excruciating, too.  I don't know what to suggest, when they do that, other than, that I do anything to get it to stop.


i just took the battery out. probably need new detectors but that's on the landlord.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 27, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> i just took the battery out. probably need new detectors but that's on the landlord.


Put in a request you can document.  If they don't rectify the situation file a complaint with the city or whom ever is resposible for the building safety codes,


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Put in a request you can document.  If they don't rectify the situation file a complaint with the city or whom ever is resposible for the building safety codes,


usually if i call him he comes over and fixes stuff. it's no big deal.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 27, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> usually if i call him he comes over and fixes stuff. it's no big deal.


It is a big deal if there is a fire, call him so he can come fix it.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

for the life of me i don't know why but the weekends are the hardest on my depression. i am struggling right now. gonna go to bed.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> for the life of me i don't know why but *the weekends are the hardest on my depression*. i am struggling right now. gonna go to bed.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 28, 2022)

I think we are trained since childhood to see the weekend as special, a time to play with friends, or date, or whatever.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I think we are trained since childhood to see the weekend as special, a time to play with friends, or date, or whatever.


I think it has more to do with having too much time on my hands to think about mother. I know I will get through this but for now it just is so incredibly painful.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 28, 2022)

Watching the 3rd episode of Nine Perfect Strangers. It's a drama but it's kinda funny too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2022)

Morning. I went to bed early last night. I was tired. Working the next 2 days. I got my follow up with my PCP on Wed.

I was reading the Farmer's Almanac site about this coming winter. I hope they're wrong. If not then from about KS up is gonna be in a crappy weather situation. Supposed to be lots of snow and ice and subzero temps as low as 40 below. I tell ya if this crap with the weather is gonna continue I'm not sure if my health can withstand it. If it's too bad out the cabs won't run. If I can't get to work and no one can pick me up I'll get fired. I hate having to be constantly worried about all this junk. 

We got a little rain over the weekend. Might get some more today.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 29, 2022)

Don't bother worrying in advance.  The Farmer's Almanac has been wrong for my area nine out of ten.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2022)

You know...I know a lot of y'all aren't believers but with the way things are going in this world, I'm asking you to give some thought to your eternal future. You might wanna take stock and try to get right with God before it's too late. At least think about it. Not preaching just a suggestion that comes from a place of love.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 31, 2022)

Saw this and thought of you, @MarciKS   hope you have a lovely day and work is not “too squirrelly”


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Saw this and thought of you, @MarciKS   hope you have a lovely day and work is not “too squirrelly”
> 
> View attachment 237096


Awww look they're having breakfast together!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

What's that chick-a-dee sayin?  

_Gee, friend, how about sparing some crumbs from that great-looking breakfast of yours?_


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

_Remember that time I showed you where the full birdfeeder was brimming over with seeds?_


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2022)

This came from my ScienceNews that I get in email:

_It’s health reporter *Aimee Cunningham.* At the start of another school year, I’ve been thinking about the differences between 2021 and 2022. Last year, many *schools had mask mandates,* testing programs and quarantine rules. This year, *masking is optional,* *testing has been terminated* and *quarantine is curbed.*

We’re shedding measures that stop the spread of the coronavirus and help prevent excessive disruptions to in-person learning. Without them, and with the absence of nearly any controls in place elsewhere in society, we’re inviting the virus to keep spreading, to find new ways to thwart immunity and to continue to derail plans and routines. And it’s not just a risk to our day-to-day lives, but to our future health. As much as we want to put the pandemic in the rearview mirror, evidence continues to emerge that the coronavirus’s impact will be a recurring, unwelcome feature of many tomorrows.

Experts predict 100 million new cases of COVID-19 for this fall and winter in the United States, as more of life heads indoors during colder weather. It’s expected we’ll soon have a *revamped vaccine that targets omicron variants* along with the original version of SARS-CoV-2; the U.S. Food and Drug Administration *authorized the shot* August 31. 

*The original vaccine has done an outstanding job protecting people from severe illness and death, and an updated version may well be a plus. But the vaccine was never meant to shoulder the entire burden of keeping the virus at bay. It’s supposed to work as part of a team, together with masks, ventilation improvements and crowd control. *

Without those public health tools in place, we are stuck with an ever-present risk of infection. Claire Taylor, a physician in the United Kingdom, tweeted about *her experience having COVID-19 three times this year,* in March, June and August, as the omicron family of variants moved through her country. “How can it be sustainable, sensible, bearable even, to get a virus that floors you in the same way multiple times a year?” she wrote.

It doesn’t seem sustainable, sensible or bearable. Not with what the virus can do in the midst of infection, and not with the harms that can linger after an infection subsides. Adults, for example, can face health issues throughout the body after a bout of COVID-19. A study of health records from the U.S. Department of Veterans Affairs reported that, compared with those who haven’t had COVID-19, those who have — whether hospitalized or not — *face higher risks of a variety of cardiovascular diseases, *including inflammation of the heart and heart failure, 30 days after infection. Other research has found an *increased risk of neurological and psychiatric illnesses* for two years after a SARS-CoV-2 infection, compared with other respiratory infections.

On top of harm from COVID-19 itself is the expected health effects of the pandemic’s disruptions to medical care. A study of a large health care system in Massachusetts found a *drop in necessary hospitalizations for urgent heart issues* during the first year of the pandemic. Breast and ovarian *cancer screenings in the United States *decreased in 2020 compared with 2018. These delayed and lost health care opportunities may reverberate for years.

And then there is long COVID. Each surge of infections adds to the pool of people suffering from a range of debilitating symptoms that they just can’t shake, including *extreme fatigue, brain fog, shortness of breath and stomach pain.* Because it takes time to identify people who develop long COVID, we don’t yet know the toll from the omicron surge earlier this year. But the spike in cases was so large, “* I suspect there will be millions of people who acquire long COVID after omicron infection,*” immunobiologist Akiko Iwasaki told Liz Szabo of Kaiser Health News on August 26.

Long COVID can leave people unable to work, a threat to their ability to maintain health care coverage and to support themselves, and a looming crisis for the economy. There are already an estimated 16.3 million working-age Americans, meaning those 18 to 65 years old, who have long COVID; *2 million to 4 million of them are out of work because of their illness,* a new Brookings Metro report finds. The annual cost of the wages lost is around $170 billion and may be as high as $230 billion.

There are also *health* *impacts* from grieving the *loss of so many lives during the pandemic. *Already 1 million people have died worldwide this year from COVID-19; close to *6.5 million in total* have lost their lives to the disease during the pandemic.

Those deaths have included a devastating number of children’s parents and caregivers. As of mid-August, approximately *7.5 million children worldwide have been orphaned* due to COVID-19. The loss of a parent or caregiver *puts children’s education, health and well-being at risk, *deficits that cannot be overcome without dedicated societal support. 

Children have also developed long COVID and suffered mental health harms from the pandemic. There has been an *increase in demand for mental health services* for children and teens during the pandemic, a demand that has not been sufficiently met.

We’re just beginning to learn about other health issues in children that could stem from the virus itself or other pandemic factors. A recent U.S. study found an alarming rise in the number and severity of youth-onset type 2 diabetes during the first year of the pandemic compared with the average of the prior two years. New cases *jumped by 77 percent* in 2020. It’s not clear if the increase is due to COVID-19 infection, shifts in diet or activity or stressors from the pandemic, but the rise has strained existing health services for children with diabetes, the researchers wrote.

The pandemic has also disrupted vital health services for children around the world. A study of 18 low- and lower-middle–income countries found a decline in doctor visits and the delivery of maternal and child health care during the pandemic. The loss led to more than 110,000 excess deaths among children under 5 and more than 3,000 excess deaths among mothers, a *threat to recent progress in reducing child and maternal mortality,* researchers report August 30 in PLOS Medicine. The coronavirus has also *interfered with vaccination campaigns,* leaving children worldwide vulnerable to vaccine-preventable diseases.

Even newborns may face worsened health from the COVID-19 pandemic. Research on prenatal exposures to maternal infection during the 1918 influenza pandemic has reported health issues later in life for those individuals, including higher rates of *cardiovascular disease,* kidney disease and diabetes.

In a piece on *why studies across the life span of children* born to mothers who’ve had COVID-19 are needed, the authors discuss the hypothesis that infections during different trimesters may put the fetal organs developing at the time at risk. For example, the heart develops in the first trimester, the kidneys in the third, so infections in those periods could mean a higher risk later in life of cardiovascular disease or kidney disease, respectively. 

All of the research so far on the pandemic’s reach is just the start. We’re going to continue to learn of ways COVID-19 will shape our health and our lives going forward. It keeps me in a mask, and though reasons for donning one undoubtedly vary, I’m not alone: A recent survey found that *6 in 10 Americans mask at least some of the time.*

In the face of a predicted winter spike of COVID-19 cases, reinstating masking and other control measures — in schools and elsewhere — in the coming months seems prudent. The appetite for masking, at least, hasn’t been extinguished._


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm home from the drs office. I had lunch at work while I was waiting for my prescriptions. The doc gave me a fluid pill that will help with my blood pressure too. And only 2 more wks of prednisone. Meanwhile he's gonna set it up with the sleep lab to have me come pick up an at home sleep test from the pulmonology something or other. Then they can set me up with a c-pap rental which he said should be covered by our ins. I hope so. He gave me two choices. One that has to be fitted for a mask & the air adjusted or one with one kind of mask (but I can get something else if I want) that can determine how much air you need from night to night on it's own. I chose option 2. I prefer something self regulated. Hopefully with this and the changes to my work I should be ok. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2022)

Well because of my COPD they refuse to let me do the sleep study at home. And they are quite booked up so I'm having trouble getting something scheduled. The hours for the sleep study are extremely inconvenient and the total opposite of my sleep hours so I don't know how the hell they think I'm gonna sleep at 8 at night. *SMH* They want me there at 7:30pm and want to send me home at 5:30am. That's just screwed up in my book. So I hafta go to work and find out what the boss is planning to do with me in Oct. and when so I can try to get something scheduled. Otherwise I may hafta wait two or three months. I don't think I have 2 or 3 months that I can wait without having more issues. I don't understand why getting the care we need is so difficult. One of the reasons I don't bother as much with stuff because what's the point?

Anyway, I'll see what the boss can do for me. I just need information I can work with to get something scheduled. I'm already very frustrated for the day. Last time I did a sleep test at home I had no problems with it. I don't know why I can't do it at home now. I had COPD then too. It's not gonna matter if I can't afford all the stuff with my ins. So I don't know. Guess I just wait and see.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

I agree that things like this are so very frustrating, that we can't give our logical input and have decisions modified.  *VERY frustrating at times!*


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2022)

by next month if they change my schedule i'll be doing positions for different people. maybe i can get one of them to trade me a day where i can have my day off and then have the following off so i can get my test done. like for example if i'm off on a thursday maybe i can get them to trade me their wed. for my friday. that way i can be off two in a row and get my test done. it will get worked out i just gotta find out what and when so i can try to get it worked out asap. i just gotta try to be patient.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 2, 2022)

Well I'm all set for the 15th of Oct. to get my sleep study done. Provided no one else quits at work. We had two more turn their notice in today. I just don't understand what is wrong with that place that they can't manage to get decent help and keep them. Anyway I gotta be there at 7:30 in the evening. Lights out by 10. Feel like a kid going to bed without a story.  I figure if I don't go to sleep the night before and don't nap and stop the caffeine at 2pm as instructed and get there and take my otc sleep aid, that should knock me the hell out. Someone better read me my damned bedtime story!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2022)

LOL! I told dad that someone better read me a damned bedtime story at the sleep lab and he emailed back saying he would come do it. I told him I was just teasing. Plus they'd never let him in to do that. It was cute though.

I'm working this weekend with one of the new girls. She's a baby in comparison so hopefully she can handle more work load. I do the best I can. About mid Oct. is when they plan to change me over to having my own area. Or being a float. I'm not sure what they're gonna do now with those other two quitting. It might be more beneficial to have me float until they get more people in. The supervisor is coming back to nights for a bit to help us out til they find someone. 

I thought I was working Monday but, I'm not so I'm gonna wait til then and get gas and grab a few things at the store. I think I'm gonna start having sandwiches and things I can microwave and fix up fast to eat because I really don't have any need to cook right now. It's just easier on me to fix something light and quick. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> LOL! I told dad that someone better read me a damned bedtime story at the sleep lab and he emailed back saying he would come do it. I told him I was just teasing. Plus they'd never let him in to do that. It was cute though.



Awwww....that's sweet! 
Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2022)

_I don't know about anyone else but I'm so over this whole "Let's talk about Covid & the vaccine" BS, I could just scream. I so don't even care anymore. I get enough of it at work. Everyone has made a big stink about this since it began. It's been 3 yrs. Christ on a cracker already! Just get over it!! It's a frickin shot to help keep you from dying from Covid. Big damn deal. I got mine. I ain't dead. I ain't got Covid. I ain't sprouted another head. I don't have alien DNA now. I mean seriously. Ok that rant is over. _



_I got my new Disney game loaded. I can't play it til it's release Sept. 6th. I'm super excited. I had started a public group on Facebook but ended up deleting it because some spammer/scammer kept sending me requests to post from like 52 different accts. It wasn't worth the headache. That site is just ravaged with them. I don't understand why they have to be so annoying._



_I work Sunday then I'm off Monday. I gotta run to town for a couple things. I gotta order a book of stamps too. I can do that online. I'm hittin Walmart Monday. I think I'm gonna order some knit pants with pockets for work. I can't find any decent pants that last very long that aren't super thin that fit right. Woman Within has them. I've ordered from them before. I think I'll just do that. Tired of wasting money on pants that don't hold up. _


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

I love those donuts and coffee, Marci.  Thank you!!!!!

They are extremely well placed in those posts too 

Plus, I need them, as well as you do!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I love those donuts and coffee, Marci.  Thank you!!!!!
> 
> They are extremely well placed in those posts too
> 
> Plus, I need them, as well as you do!


Right? I thought it would be nice to do something pretty.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2022)

Morning SF family. Having coffee & doing my treatment before I get ready for work. Today should be slower. Sundays usually are. I am looking for information online about cpap machines and what to expect since I have no idea other than seeing dad's. I'm sure it will take getting used to. The new girl seems nice but I don't know if she'll stay. She wants to get into forensics. She's 19 so more power to her. The other lady won't start til Oct. just before my sleep study. It's a long time between now and then. Hope she doesn't change her mind or we're screwed. We had two decide to turn their notice in on Wed. or Thurs.  I think it was Thurs. They want to work at Dillons. I don't think they're gonna like that but whatever.



Played some more of my new Ooblets game last night. It's kinda cute. I'm still trying to get it figured out. The Ooblets have dance offs for certain achievements. I gotta figure out how to get her to fix up her farm house. So much to learn. 



Sept. just started and they already put Halloween decorations out in the infusion department. They should just put them all out and leave them all out for all holidays for the entire year. That would make just as much sense. LMAO!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Morning SF family. Having coffee & doing my treatment before I get ready for work. Today should be slower. Sundays usually are. I am looking for information online about cpap machines and what to expect since I have no idea other than seeing dad's. I'm sure it will take getting used to. The new girl seems nice but I don't know if she'll stay. She wants to get into forensics. She's 19 so more power to her. The other lady won't start til Oct. just before my sleep study. It's a long time between now and then. Hope she doesn't change her mind or we're screwed. We had two decide to turn their notice in on Wed. or Thurs.  I think it was Thurs. They want to work at Dillons. I don't think they're gonna like that but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good day at work, @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 4, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Have a good day at work, @MarciKS


You have a good day Rads!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

Had a good day. I'm having some dinner. Then I am video game bound. Might finish watching Hope Floats while I play.



Any single men with AARP here? They're now offering a free second membership for anyone in your household.  



I'm going to risk my life Monday and go to Walmart. Hopefully I'll make it out alive.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 5, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Had a good day. I'm having some dinner. Then I am video game bound. Might finish watching Hope Floats while I play.


How can you play well and watch a movie at the same time?  I can't do that.  I'd lose the game and not understand the movie.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Good luck!


if you don't get a walmart report later then i didn't make it. lol!
i haven't even left the house yet. i usually sleep til noon. i woke up after 4 hrs. i'm just kinda easing into the day. i'm fixin to refill the coffee and have a bagel.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> How can you play well and watch a movie at the same time?  I can't do that.  I'd lose the game and not understand the movie.


i usually play my game with the sound off and listen to the movie. i don't have any video games that really require the sound. some games the sound effects annoy the bejeezus outta me anyway.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

so doc put me on spironolactone for my fluid buildup. it says it takes 2 wks for it to get into your system and start working fully. it makes me feel kinda wonky when i take it. i read that drs suggest taking it before bed for the patients who feel wonky. plus it doesn't make me release fluid til like way later so it's not gonna interrupt my sleep. i find it concerning that it could put too much potassium into my system so i take it every other day. i got enough going on right now. 

so far i'm breathing ok. i been cutting the steroids in half to make them stretch as far as i can before i run out since my appt. isn't until mid october for my sleep test. i think he will be reluctant to give me more for a while.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2022)

I wish they would turn the sound off, at Walmart! 
It would increase your or my chances of survival from an hour in their store!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I wish they would turn the sound off, at Walmart!
> It would increase your or my chances of survival from an hour in their store!


some of it's kinda fun. i can bop down the aisles and shop. i'm kinda funny like that. lol!


----------



## katlupe (Sep 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I wish they would turn the sound off, at Walmart!
> It would increase your or my chances of survival from an hour in their store!


I wish they would make the kids stop screaming and yelling. Or running into people with their parents carts. Dangerous!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

Darlings I'm home! 

I am now the proud owner of 200 OtterPops. That should take care of me for a little bit. I'd rather eat those anymore than ice cream. Gas was $3.31 a gal.  I had to do a double take on the pump. No matter what I do I can never get out of Walmart in under 2 hrs. The cheapest item on my list was 93¢ for bread. The most expensive item was....$12.94 for a 32 oz. container of chicken salad with celery, dried cranberries and pecans in it. What can I say? I'm a sucker for good chicken salad.  Grand total of $155.28 for 28 items. And that included veering off into the toy section for a looksie and the book section for a looksie. LOL! Almost got hit by two other old ladies who decided I didn't need to pass they just walk right in front of ya here. They're very rude. I survived it though. Thank God!

I'm resting. I had some sherbet and I'm contemplating dinner. I'm gradually easing into a decaf lifestyle even though I really don't want to. I'm trying to do my heart a favor. I still have 2 pkgs. of regular coffee that there's no way in hell I'm tossing. So I currently have a half Green Mountain Dark Magic/half decaf mix. I have Sprite waiting in the corner of the kitchen for the Coke to move on. LMAO!

Dad is wanting to talk about Mom now and I'm just not there yet. I don't know if I'll ever be. I just can't. I can barely manage thinking about her without bursting into tears. 

Alright, time for food!


----------



## Trila (Sep 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> some of it's kinda fun. i can bop down the aisles and shop. i'm kinda funny like that. lol!


Me too!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 8, 2022)

Had a good day. Going through some emotional stuff right now. Struggling a lot with my depression. Just haven't been in the mood for anything. Even talking. Gonna have a salad and then decide if I need more than that. Night.​


----------



## Blessed (Sep 8, 2022)

Take care of yourself, sometimes we need to have quiet time just to reflect on our feelings.  You will find some peace, just look for it.  It is there!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Had a good day. Going through some emotional stuff right now. Struggling a lot with my depression. Just haven't been in the mood for anything. Even talking. Gonna have a salad and then decide if I need more than that. Night.​


Prayers for you friend!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Prayers for you friend!


I love you friend.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 9, 2022)

they decided to go ahead and switch my weekends this month. i'm not sure what my new schedule will be but i'm pretty sure i'm gonna hafta reschedule my doc appt i had set up for the 19th. so i will get 2 weekends off in a row. this weekend and next weekend. so i'm looking forward to getting this work day outta the way so i can enjoy 2 days of chillin. i guess next week is environmental services week at work. they're gonna do something different for us each day. i'm not sure but i think we're getting burgers monday as a free meal. *shrugs* 

they caught one of the guys i work with hiding and watching tv on his phone last night so i'm sure there will be another meeting and paper to sign about that today. lol! i just cannot imagine doing that at work. it's shameful. 

always try to find one thing to make you smile each day no matter what.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2022)

afternoon all

poor queen elizabeth...dead 2 days and already the verbal bashing has started. it's a shame. life just doesn't seem to matter anymore. it's become disposable just like everything else. i can't imagine being a royal and having to live a certain way to fit the public eye. seems like an odd life. but being in charge like that had to have been a lot of work. 

i'm off the weekend. had a slow start. woke at 1 pm and getting ready for another cup of coffee. then i plan to go back to work on my animal crossing island.

we are experiencing a nice fall like day here. cool temps and light rain. i love it! it's a nice break from the roaring heat we've had.

have a good day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm awake but that's as far as I've gotten. 
Not even sure I've completed that task. 
No plan for the day yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I have been banned from Facebook for two days because I apparently am spamming by liking too many posts. WTF? I guess I'll just hafta look and not touch anything while I'm there from now on. If we can't like posts without getting banned what the hell do they expect us to do there? It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I've been going through my video game library and picking out the ones I don't like and digging into the Cloud and getting out some of the older ones that I had set aside or hadn't even played yet. This one is called Cozy Grove. I'm not far into it but I think it's gonna be fun.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm still doing this little hobby every once in a while. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 13, 2022)

Good afternoon.

Another work day ahead. Just two of us tonight on checkouts. I still don't understand how our lead got to be lead. She's an idiot. She doesn't have time to do anything and doesn't know nothin about nothin when ya call her to ask about stuff. I just wanna ask her how the eff she got that job. She doesn't keep an eye on bed board or call up help unless SHE needs it. The rest of us can go screw ourselves I guess. I love my job but sometimes I find the people very frustrating. 

They will be opening the hospital back up to the public and doing away with the screening for both employees and visitors. There will be self screening signs posted but we still hafta wear masks. Including the visitors.

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 14, 2022)

Yup, I'm awake now. LOL!
Gotta put oil in the car today. The light came on last night.
Had to cancel my 6 month visit with my MD until they can tell me what my new days off will be once they get my new schedule straightened out. What a mess. I don't know what they plan to do if those new people don't stay. Guess we'll see. I'm being trained to work in the ER today. I've helped a coworker in there many times so now I get to learn the whole thing. We have to service some rooms with patients in them because of complaints which I think is weird but, sometimes they don't ever get serviced if they're just constantly filling the rooms. Some nights they have overflow that they put in a different place because they don't have the beds or staff for them.
Last night we started out with one room to clean and before supper 2 hrs later we had 19 rooms dumped on us. They're trying to get everyone dismissed before Oct. 1st for some reason. Something about the fiscal year? I don't know. But they're killing us. 
Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 14, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Yup, I'm awake now. LOL!
> Gotta put oil in the car today. The light came on last night.
> Had to cancel my 6 month visit with my MD until they can tell me what my new days off will be once they get my new schedule straightened out. What a mess. I don't know what they plan to do if those new people don't stay. Guess we'll see. I'm being trained to work in the ER today. I've helped a coworker in there many times so now I get to learn the whole thing. We have to service some rooms with patients in them because of complaints which I think is weird but, sometimes they don't ever get serviced if they're just constantly filling the rooms. Some nights they have overflow that they put in a different place because they don't have the beds or staff for them.
> Last night we started out with one room to clean and before supper 2 hrs later we had 19 rooms dumped on us. They're trying to get everyone dismissed before Oct. 1st for some reason. Something about the fiscal year? I don't know. But they're killing us.
> Have a wonderful Wednesday!


Bless it, @MarciKS that's a lotta rooms to have to clean and I can just imagine how difficult it is to get in the the ER rooms.  I've never attended a code but I remember going into a room after one and thinking, "WHAT a MESS!"  On the other hand, I've been to pronouncements in the hospital and the charge nurse came in with the CNAs to do post-mortem care and she went so far as to pull all the old tubing off the wall-mounted suction or oxygen devices, picked up all the old dressing packets/flush syringes, etc and tidy the room before she left.  I thought that was super!

Hope you get some stability in your schedule so you can plan stuff.. it's funny how they (generally speaking of admin) say, "Take care of yourself" and then mess you over with work and scheduling =(


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 14, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Bless it, @MarciKS that's a lotta rooms to have to clean and I can just imagine how difficult it is to get in the the ER rooms.  I've never attended a code but I remember going into a room after one and thinking, "WHAT a MESS!"  On the other hand, I've been to pronouncements in the hospital and the charge nurse came in with the CNAs to do post-mortem care and she went so far as to pull all the old tubing off the wall-mounted suction or oxygen devices, picked up all the old dressing packets/flush syringes, etc and tidy the room before she left.  I thought that was super!
> 
> Hope you get some stability in your schedule so you can plan stuff.. it's funny how they (generally speaking of admin) say, "Take care of yourself" and then mess you over with work and scheduling =(


I'm used to the murderous scenes in the labor and delivery unit so I'm hoping to be prepared for whatever comes in ER. LOL! But if someone sits up and pukes on me it's game over cuz I'll puke too. LMAO! Cleaning 10 rooms is damn hard after 55 with a lung disease. The 65 yr old can do 13 but not without help. She gets herself help but she won't do much for the others. Just herself. Kinda sh*tty if ya ask me. I won't have to deal with that much once they get me trained up to float. I just hope I can get the sh*t done. I think the others struggle cuz they're always on their phones and taking calls and stuff in the middle of their shift. I don't do that so it's no biggie. The areas I will be cleaning sometimes may not need full cleaning. If the carpet doesn't have a bunch of stuff on it I may not have to vacuum til the next time. Some areas you just grab trash and mop so it might work out better for me. Plus I'm used to naturally floating and working where needed so this may be ok. 

It's environmental services week so Mon. we got a bag of mini candy bars. Tues. we got a tote which I am using. Tonight it's a free meal. Burgers and chips maybe and sundae's I think they said. I'm off! ToodleLoo


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2022)

I ordered enough pizza fixings to last a couple three days. My oil pump is going out on my car and I don't have time to deal with it until later next week. Been taking cabs and getting rides from co-workers. The minimum cab ride is now $10 for a mile or less. It's ridiculous.

I got a new cart to use at work so I got to spend an hour getting it ready for HFAP on Monday. They sold out to another company so they're now ACHC. I had to unload all the unlabeled bottles of chemicals and dump them out and get everything filled and up to date and rearrange everything to my liking. We can't have any chemicals on top of the cart that someone can walk up and take or drink. So I have all that on the bottom shelf inside my cart. The second shelf I have paper towels and toilet paper. The top shelf is for my wash rags and flat mops. My cart is kept in a room in the basement so I don't have to go to another floor to get it. I think I'm gonna like doing the float position better than checkouts. 

I got a couple extra pieces of angelfood cake with strawberries and whipped cream from our EVS week thing from Friday. The guy that took me home made them up and asked me if I wanted them. I was like "Don't gotta ask me twice." LOL!

I need to do a little laundry and watch my church services before I go play video games.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2022)

I am watching a sermon series right now via my online church about The Promised Land. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

In another thread there seems to be some misunderstanding about Christ and his doctrine. I'm posting a link that anyone can read so that they can see that you don't just automatically go to heaven when you die.

This is the main focus of this particular article: *"The scriptures define the doctrine of Christ as exercising faith in Jesus Christ and His Atonement, repenting, being baptized, receiving the gift of the Holy Ghost, and enduring to the end."*

https://www.churchofjesuschrist.org/study/general-conference/2016/10/the-doctrine-of-christ?lang=eng

This next article has to do with other doctrines that are not bible based and that dangerous to heed to.

*"That scenario may seem extreme, but it is one example of widespread emphasis on angels and angelic encounters in the charismatic movement today. In the case of the Brazilian church, the pastor went off the theological deep end and his church became a cult. It remains to be seen what will happen in other sectors of our movement as leaders promote teachings about angels that range from the mildly weird to downright wacky:"*

https://www1.cbn.com/biblestudy/angels,-deception-and-a-cry-for-biblical-truth

If any of you are looking for Christ you will find him in the Bible. That is the christian guidebook. That is the only doctrine that is true. If you choose to listen to some other doctrine you are endangering your own soul and that is on you. I'm not saying that any one of you have to become believers or judging any of you for what you do or don't believe. I'm just saying if anyone is in search of a relationship with Christ they need to get a bible and find a church and get saved & get baptized and start their new life. Listening to other doctrines that speak of people going to heaven without salvation goes against the word of God.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm taking a break from this place. I may or may not be back. The jury is currently still out on that. I'm just getting burnt out on constantly being told I'm mean and cruel and whatnot anytime I say anything or being accused of being unsympathetic and blah blah blah. I'm sick of never being good enough to have any kind of discussion and participate freely without being raked over the coals and told what an awful person I am. Makes it difficult to enjoy coming here.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2022)

I disagreed with what you said but I do not think you are mean, cruel or whatnot.  Show some spunk & stand your ground, girl.  The older one gets the more brittle one becomes.  You ain't there yet, count your lucky stars.


----------



## katlupe (Sunday at 4:29 AM)

MarciKS said:


> I'm taking a break from this place. I may or may not be back. The jury is currently still out on that. I'm just getting burnt out on constantly being told I'm mean and cruel and whatnot anytime I say anything or being accused of being unsympathetic and blah blah blah. I'm sick of never being good enough to have any kind of discussion and participate freely without being raked over the coals and told what an awful person I am. Makes it difficult to enjoy coming here.


I miss you here. Some people have never learned how to be tactful. I started my diary here so I can just say what I want and the trouble makers don't come to it because I am too boring for them. Suits me fine.


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 4:35 AM)

It was like walking on eggshells with Marci.  Never knew what would upset her or offend her.  I like her very much, but if one is going to leave or stay just do it without a dramatic show. JMO


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 4:37 AM)

Yes, I have missed her. I hate to say it but I have not even checked if she has been back just to read and catch up.  I am determined to stay, not to let anything hurt my feelings, this place is too important to let anyone drive me away.  I will go and check right now it she has logged in.  She always seemed seemed to be a person that would not let other drive her away.


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 4:40 AM)

It took me a long time to learn this is just a message board.  This, IMO, happens to be the best one ever, but it's just a message board.  We're all here for our own amusement.


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 4:41 AM)

No, it appears she has not been back since her last post date in September, she had truly left the board.  So sad, as far as I know the only other we have lost is Dseag I am sure not his choice, but banned.  I miss him too!!


----------



## katlupe (Sunday at 4:52 AM)

Pepper said:


> It took me a long time to learn this is just a message board.  This, IMO, happens to be the best one ever, but it's just a message board.  We're all here for our own amusement.


I don't know about that. I have made some very close friends over the internet. Some people you bond with and others not a bit. I was on a very large homesteading forum for a number of years, still a member but a group of us ended up on fakebook instead. Now that is where we talk. We laugh and cry together almost daily. If I was younger and in better health I would take a road trip to visit them all. I am also on a keto network and they do arrange "meat-ups" in various locations. Community is important in whatever you do or want to do.


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 4:55 AM)

I didn't mean to say @katlupe that one can't make meaningful and lasting connections on a message forum.  I certainly have, and cherish them.  Bottom line, however, no point always being ready to be offended at someone else's opinion, especially to the point of dramatic exits.  That's blackmail, IMO, having to assuage others to get them to stay.


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 4:58 AM)

I was going to post an alert about @Gardenlover and @Mrs. Robinson they are both going through some health problems. Just now @Mrs. Robinson would not pull up, that scares me, what does that mean. Have they deleted their account.   Can you let us know @Matrix, you are not pulling up for me as well.  Is there a problem with the board. Just want to check on all of you?


----------



## katlupe (Sunday at 8:20 AM)

Pepper said:


> I didn't mean to say @katlupe that one can't make meaningful and lasting connections on a message forum.  I certainly have, and cherish them.  Bottom line, however, no point always being ready to be offended at someone else's opinion, especially to the point of dramatic exits.  That's blackmail, IMO, having to assuage others to get them to stay.


I was going to say that I hope you like me.......


----------



## katlupe (Sunday at 8:21 AM)

Blessed said:


> I was going to post an alert about @Gardenlover and @Mrs. Robinson they are both going through some health problems. Just now @Mrs. Robinson would not pull up, that scares me, what does that mean. Have they deleted their account.   Can you let us know @Matrix, you are not pulling up for me as well.  Is there a problem with the board. Just want to check on all of you?


I see all three of them came up and were just here yesterday and today.


----------



## Pepper (Sunday at 8:22 AM)

katlupe said:


> I was going to say that I hope you like me.......


I LOVE YOU!

ETA
really, I wish you lived nearby!


----------

